# VIEJUNOS, ¿se pasaba mucho miedo antiguamente viajando por las carreteras de mierda españolas?



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?


----------



## Katakroker (25 Ene 2022)

Y sin asistencia del Race. Vaya cojonazos


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?



Pero era en la cuarta potensia indujtrial del planeta.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

No se pasaba miedo porque éramos unos inconscientes, todos pensábamos que eso no nos iba a pasar a nosotros, que eso le pasaba a otros porque nosotros conducimos de puta madre.

Pero yo recuerdo tooodos los septiembres de mi infancia, al volver a la ciudad, cuando mi madre llamaba a la vecina para que le diera el correo de esas semanas, la vecina siempre pasaba el parte "se ha matado el hermano de la panadera" "sabes paquita, la del quinto? pues su hijo ha tenido un accidente y se ha matado la mujer" "me acabo de enterar de que a Rosa la peluquera se le ha matado un cuñado en Soria". Era un clásico.

Lo de "se ha matado nosequién" era un clásico en aquellos tiempos. Siempre con el coche, claro.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (25 Ene 2022)

Subir el puerto de despeñaperros detrás de un camión en 1980 no se lo deseo ni a Dabuti.

Bueno, a el y al xico Marxista si.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Y sin asistencia del Race. Vaya cojonazos



Sin sistemas de frenado decentes, sin cinturón, cogiendo el coche para ir de fiesta a nosedónde, bebiendo en verano todos los días, en auténticos calderos en lo referente a seguridad... Poco pasaba.


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No se pasaba miedo porque éramos unos inconscientes, todos pensábamos que eso no nos iba a pasar a nosotros, que eso le pasaba a otros porque nosotros conducimos de puta madre.
> 
> Pero yo recuerdo tooodos los septiembres de mi infancia, al volver a la ciudad, la vecina siempre pasaba el parte "se ha matado el hermano de la panadera" "sabes paquita, la del quinto? pues su hijo ha tenido un accidente y se ha matado la mujer" "me acabo de enterar de que a Rosa la peluquera se le ha matado un cuñado en Soria". Era un clásico.
> 
> Lo de "se ha matado nosequién" era un clásico en aquellos tiempos. Siempre con el coche, claro.



¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?

Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?



no joder! un muerto en la carretera dura cero coma. Lo que sí era un clásico era ver cristalitos en incorporaciones.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.



El día que veas a un inglés hablando bien de España me avisas.


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> El día que veas a un inglés hablando bien de España me avisas.



Son el país que más viene a España y no suelen hablar mal, dicen la verdad.


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Sin sistemas de frenado decentes, sin cinturón, cogiendo el coche para ir de fiesta a nosedónde, bebiendo en verano todos los días, en auténticos calderos en lo referente a seguridad... Poco pasaba.



Metiéndose farlopa y conduciendo con las rodillas mientras tanto...


----------



## Harkkonen (25 Ene 2022)

Y lo de las motos...

En cuanto alguno del pueblo compraba una de más de 250 ya estaba la familia reservando Tanatorio


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ene 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Y sin asistencia del Race. Vaya cojonazos



Ni teléfono móvil. Éramos unos temerarios.


----------



## asakopako (25 Ene 2022)

Yo me acuerdo que siempre que iba de viaje en semana santa o verano veía al menos 1 coche en la cuneta echando humo en el motor. Eso ahora es rarísimo verlo, entonces era no habitual pero sí mucho más frecuente.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ni teléfono móvil. Éramos unos temerarios.



descojónate, pero la generalización de los teléfonos móviles hizo que las muertes en carretera cayeran en picado. Lo explicó un jerifalte de la DGT. Antes alguien se daba la ostia del siglo, tenía que pasar otra persona, que se bajaba, veía el percal, salía cagando leches a una gasolinera y desde ahí llamaba, ahora llama el propio accidentado, o un pasajero. Resultado: 15 minutos cruciales para marcar una diferencia.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Y lo de las motos...
> 
> En cuanto alguno del pueblo compraba una de más de 250 ya estaba la familia reservando Tanatorio



Las motos en verano han matado más chavales que la segunda guerra mundial. Donde veraneaba era otro clásico, uno de un pueblo de los alrededores que se mató volviendo de fiestas en moto a las 4 de la mañana.


----------



## Don Luriio (25 Ene 2022)

Sí, íbamos acojonados y vacunados. ¡Cómo os han comido el tarro!.


----------



## intensito (25 Ene 2022)

Yo hacía Madrid Benidorm en 3 horas sin pisar a fondo y parando a comprar miguelitos de la Roda.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

intensito dijo:


> Yo hacía Madrid Benidorm en 3 horas sin pisar a fondo, y parando a comprar miguelitos de la Roda.



y te pasaban la mitad.


----------



## intensito (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> y te pasaban la mitad.



En realidad me los dejaban a mitad de precio porque era amigo del gerente.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> descojónate, pero la generalización de los teléfonos móviles hizo que las muertes en carretera cayeran en picado. Lo explicó un jerifalte de la DGT. Antes alguien se daba la ostia del siglo, tenía que pasar otra persona, que se bajaba, veía el percal, salía cagando leches a una gasolinera y desde ahí llamaba, ahora llama el propio accidentado, o un pasajero. Resultado: 15 minutos cruciales para marcar una diferencia.



Me lo creo. Y súmale que los coches no tenían ninguna medida de seguridad, las carreteras eran una mierda y se conducía como el culo. Recuerdo un viaje desde Gerona hasta Jerez, a principios de los 80, en que perdimos la cuenta de los accidentes graves (algunos con gente tapada con una sábana) que vimos.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> descojónate, pero la generalización de los teléfonos móviles hizo que las muertes en carretera cayeran en picado. Lo explicó un jerifalte de la DGT. Antes alguien se daba la ostia del siglo, tenía que pasar otra persona, que se bajaba, veía el percal, salía cagando leches a una gasolinera y desde ahí llamaba, ahora llama el propio accidentado, o un pasajero. Resultado: 15 minutos cruciales para marcar una diferencia.



Me has hecho recordar cuando yo tenía 18 y salimos unos 10 tíos a las tantas en tres coches con una taja de tal calibre que acabamos teniendo un accidente chocando los tres coches entre sí.
Cuando el primer coche que paró para ayudar, vio que la gente que estaba por el suelo no eran heridos si no gente que se estaba descojonando unos y vomitando los otros, arrancó a toda hostia y nos dejó tirados en una carretera secundaria casi de amanecida..


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

Mucho. Yo he visto de niño muertos retorcidos y destrozados, pies saliendo por la ventana en ángulos raros (señor reventado retorcido dentro) ..me acuerdo del coche de una familia entera con los juguetes de playa de los niños entre la sangre. Esto en los 80, que aún no había autovías en muchos sitios, en Tordesillas, un cruce infernal y tercermundista entre la carretera de Portugal a Francia por Salamanca y la de Galicia, entonces una cutre carretera de doble sentido.

Creo que llegamos a superar los 7.000 muertos en carretera algún año.


----------



## Horemheb (25 Ene 2022)

Vaya unos flanders, la gente hoy en día en África, Asia y medio mundo circulan por carreteras aún peores y la gente hace su vida.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.



Hay una peli que se llama "accidente 703", de primeros de Los 60, y es en la N-II. Cuartomundista del todo, pasan por Zaragoza y solo hay el puente viejo, cruzan pueblos de aspecto siniestro y miserable, los coches son una mierda y apenas hay pero aún así se la pegan.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

Horemheb dijo:


> Vaya unos flanders, la gente hoy en día en África, Asia y medio mundo circulan por carreteras aún peores y la gente hace su vida.



En la India hay 250k muertos por año en carretera.


----------



## remosinganas (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Sin sistemas de frenado decentes, sin cinturón, cogiendo el coche para ir de fiesta a nosedónde, bebiendo en verano todos los días, en auténticos calderos en lo referente a seguridad... Poco pasaba.



tampoco andaban tanto como los de ahora, los accidentes eran mas por choques frontales en las secundarias..


----------



## reset (25 Ene 2022)

Mi padre contaba, en los 80, como cada dos por tres tenían que auxiliar a accidentados en carreteras nacionales de interior. Entonces, sin teléfonos móviles, ni ambulancias ni leches. Los llevabas tu al hospital. 

He visto varios accidentes con muertos, y amigos y conocidos han caído con la moto o el coche.... Y sin embargo habiendo hecho más km que mi padre y viajado mucho más, no he visto creo ningún accidente grave en los últimos 25 años (toco madera) donde habré hecho cerca del millon de km viajando. 

En los 80 matarse con la rd o el r5 turbo entraba dentro de lo "normal".


----------



## Kartoffeln (25 Ene 2022)

No había miedo, había inconsciencia.

La gente no llevaba cinturón y se hacían señales con las luces para que te los pusieras porque habían visto a la poli.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?



NADIE pensaba en la muerte. La vida era digna de ese nombre-.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> tampoco andaban tanto como los de ahora, los accidentes eran mas por choques frontales en las secundarias..



El problema es que antes de 1990 casi todo eran secundarias, apenas había autovías en muchos zonas de España.


----------



## Rilakkuma (25 Ene 2022)

Nadie pensaba en eso, y mira que yo era asiduo a la carretera de Pinedo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (25 Ene 2022)

Cuánta ignorancia. Se pasa mucho más miedo ahora, a esas velocidades. Antes, se disfrutaba del paisaje.


----------



## Cocorico (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?



De pequeño (mediados/finales de los años 70), atravesaba España de norte a sur en coche con mis padres, en un viaje infernal que duraba doce horas, con unos BACHES en las carreteras nacionales y en las autovías que parecían causados por minas antipersona. Solían esquivarse, pero a veces no se podía y se oía un golpetazo seco y horrible debajo del coche, seguido por las maldiciones y juramentos de mi padre.

Un año, en Semana Santa, nos quedamos parados en un gigantesco atasco a la salida de Madrid, en la subida de un cambio de rasante. Nos cocíamos en el puto coche bajo el sol. No se veía lo que había por delante. A mi derecha, en la cuneta, se veía un canal de cemento para canalizar el agua. De repente, vi que que empezaba a bajar un montón de agua. Me pareció raro porque el cielo estaba azul y no entendía de dónde podía venir. Poco a poco, advertí que el agua se teñía de rojo y no tardé en darme cuenta de que bajaba mezclada con sangre.

Al poco, hicieron avanzar los vehículos, alcanzamos la cima de la pendiente y pasamos al lado de un camión de bomberos que estaba limpiando con una manguera una gran mancha de sangre que se extendía sobre la calzada, mientras las grúas retiraban los restos de al menos dos vehículos. Parte de la sangre estaba seca y agarrada al asfalto; costaba arrancarla. El hostiazo había sido terrible. Yo imaginaba llantos, lamentos y vidas rotas para los muertos y sus familiares vivos (ellos todavía no sabrían que sus seres queridos habían muerto). En la radio del coche sonaba la alegre música pop de una emisora, mezclada con los banales y estúpidos comentarios de las locutoras.

Me di cuenta por primera vez de que te viene una desgracia así y te la comes tú solo, el mundo sigue girando mientras los demás van a lo suyo.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Horemheb dijo:


> Vaya unos flanders, la gente hoy en día en África, Asia y medio mundo circulan por carreteras aún peores y *la gente hace su vida.*



pensé que ibas a decir "y no se muere nadie".


----------



## Frysby (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.



Sí normalmente en un viaje de 500 km por el norte era raro no ver dos accidentes graves. También te digo que eran unos inconscientes que no tenían ni puta idea de conducir.


----------



## Horemheb (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pensé que ibas a decir "y no se muere nadie".



Está claro que habrá muchísimos accidentes, pero lo dicho, hay que vivir.


----------



## Paisaje (25 Ene 2022)

Se pasaba el mismo miedo que hoy en día, eso era cosa de cada cual, como ocurre hoy en día. 
Había muchísimos más puntos negros y el trazado de tantas carreteras estaba obsoleto ante la crecientísima cantidad de vehículos en circulación. La diferencia entre lentos y rápidos era enorme; se oían muchos más frenazos, que con el ABS han quedado silenciados. Y la gente hacía mucho más el gamba, pero muchísimo más... en unas carreteras con muchos cruces, e incorporaciones y desvíos muy deficientes. Las obras se señalizaban muy mal y el mantenimiento era mucho peor. Por poner algunos ejemplos...


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Ene 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Subir el puerto de despeñaperros detrás de un camión en 1980 no se lo deseo ni a Dabuti.
> 
> Bueno, a el y al xico Marxista si.



Hombre, esos dos estan mejor debajo del camion.


----------



## HARLEY66 (25 Ene 2022)

El que no ha visto a un conductor de un camión cisterna de inflamables metiéndose un porrón de tintorro entre pecho y espalda durante el desayuno antes de bajar un puerto de montaña, no sabe lo que es jugarse la vida en la carretera.


----------



## Frysby (25 Ene 2022)

reset dijo:


> Mi padre contaba, en los 80, como cada dos por tres tenían que auxiliar a accidentados en carreteras nacionales de interior. Entonces, sin teléfonos móviles, ni ambulancias ni leches. Los llevabas tu al hospital.
> 
> He visto varios accidentes con muertos, y amigos y conocidos han caído con la moto o el coche.... Y sin embargo habiendo hecho más km que mi padre y viajado mucho más, no he visto creo ningún accidente grave en los últimos 25 años (toco madera) donde habré hecho cerca del millon de km viajando.
> 
> En los 80 matarse con la rd o el r5 turbo entraba dentro de lo "normal".



Yo tuve el 5 Copa y un kadet gsi y me avisaron de que hasta que no supeira donde iba sentado que no le metiera caña. El mejor consejo que me han dado en la vida. Y después de un año todavía me llevé sustos sobre todo con el gsi. (Se iba de atrás y trompeabas fácilmente)


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Ene 2022)

yo ahora que lo pienso, cuando de pequeño iba en un peugeot 205 de mierda que chocas a 40 y adiós.

que coches de mierda se hacían en los 80.
PEUGEOT 205 crash test - YouTube


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

El que quiera ver como eran las carreteras españolas y la Gitania interior en 1960 que vea esta peli que va a flipar.

Increible la mierda de pais que era eso, Marruecos parece Suiza al lado.





__





Holiday in Spain (1960) YIFY - Download Movie TORRENT - YTS


Story:




yts.movie


----------



## westmadrid (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.



Y dónde te pillas esas pelis? Desde luego no en Netflix... Me has picado la curiosidad.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El que quiera ver como eran las carreteras españolas y la Gitania interior en 1960 que vea esta peli que va a flipar.
> 
> Increible la mierda de pais que era eso, Marruecos parece Suiza al lado.
> 
> ...



Bueno, si ves pelis austriacas o suizas de la época (o una road movie clásica italiana, "Il sorpasso"), salvo que los taxis eran los Mercedes esos con colas y los coches en general mejores que los contemporáneos españoles, las carreteras tampoco eran gran cosa. Aunque las nuestras eran peores, eso sí. Ahora somos el país con más autopistas de Europa.


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (25 Ene 2022)

En la época de mis abuelos era peor. Hacían Barcelona-Valencia con una 125 con sidecar varias maletas y un parasol.


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Horemheb dijo:


> Está claro que habrá muchísimos accidentes, pero lo dicho, hay que vivir.



pues eso, hay que vivir. Eso implica no morir en accidentes de tráfico si se puede evitar.


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

¿Qué región estaba más puteada en cuanto a tener que comerse más kilómetros de carreteras mierder, Galicia, Andalucía...?

Los gallegos imagino que para ir por ejemplo a Francia, recorrer la cornisa cantábrica debía ser el infierno, y los andaluces de por ejemplo Cádiz subir hasta Madrid y luego el tramo hasta Barcelona lo flipas...


----------



## dinio amol (25 Ene 2022)

Sin cinturón de seguridad y sin aire acondicionado fumando ducados con el codo izquierdo fuera de la ventanilla y en mi caso con el dos caballos recorriendo Europa dos veces y paseando por toda España, siempre con el brazo izquierdo moreno y lleno de alegría, Jamás concebiria mi juventud y mi edad viril hasta los 60, delante de un ordenador y un móvil oliendo a pedo todo el día y comiéndome una rosca con las tías.


----------



## Thebore (25 Ene 2022)

Y la chavalería tumbada en el maletero, si te daban por detrás te quitaban el carnet de familia numerosa.


----------



## Pedro III (25 Ene 2022)

Luego estaban las (pocas) autopistas disponibles. Recuerdo que mi padre se metía y si iba a menos de 150 parecía que queria disfrutar del paisaje.

Una vez le pregunté si le podían pillar por exceso de velocidad y me dijo que las autopistas eran empresas privadas y que no les interesaba que la guardia civil entrase a intimidar a los conductores con multas, que les jodian el negocio.

No sé cuánto de cierto podía haber, yo era bastante pequeño.


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

dinio amol dijo:


> Sin cinturón de seguridad y sin aire acondicionado fumando ducados con el codo izquierdo fuera de la ventanilla y en mi caso con el dos caballos recorriendo Europa dos veces y paseando por toda España, siempre con el brazo izquierdo moreno y lleno de alegría, Jamás concebiria mi juventud y mi edad viril hasta los 60, delante de un ordenador y un móvil oliendo a pedo todo el día y comiéndome una rosca con las tías.



Madre mía vaya vida horrible que teníais antiguamente.


----------



## Hanselcat (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?
> [/QrUOTE]
> No había dónde comparar. Si acaso los viajes en mula o caballo y la cosa, en ese sentido progresaba a mejor.


----------



## Abelinoz (25 Ene 2022)

Que se te muera gente en la carretera es tercermundista


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

westmadrid dijo:


> Y dónde te pillas esas pelis? Desde luego no en Netflix... Me has picado la curiosidad.



Pues también mírate esta que es mucho mejor, de 1959, unos americanos y sus hijas se van de vacaciones a Brasil, Perú y España y Brasil da asco pero la venden como destino muy guay en los 50, se ve que estaba de moda ir a Brasil en los 50, decían que eran muy ricos y modernos pero las imágenes son de país cutre a tope lleno de bloques de pisos horribles.

Está en eMule o te la paso yo si quieres.









Vacaciones para enamorados (1959)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Los señores Dean hacen un viaje familiar por Sudamérica. Con ellos van sus hijas adolescentes que traerán de cabeza a sus padres. Y eso que el pobre padre pensaba que lo tenía todo controlado. No hay ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## ashe (25 Ene 2022)

Pues algo así


----------



## HATE (25 Ene 2022)

No hace falta irse tan atrás en el tiempo. Hace 20 años recuerdo siempre ver buenos guantazos entre Huesca y Barbastro antes que que hicieran la autovía. En especial en invierno que no se porque pero entre los esquiadores hay una buena cantidad de tarados al volante.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Pues también mírate esta que es mucho mejor, de 1959, unos americanos y sus hijas se van de vacaciones a Brasil, Perú y España y Brasil da asco pero la venden como destino muy guay en los 50, se ve que estaba de moda ir a Brasil en los 50, decían que eran muy ricos y modernos pero las imágenes son de país cutre a tope lleno de bloques de pisos horribles.
> 
> Está en eMule o te la paso yo si quieres.
> 
> ...



En "el hombre de Rio", de 1964, hay una escena larga en las obras de Brasilia. Y se ve bastante Río, que era cutre, sí. Pero es cierto que desde que hubo avión Brasil era un destino de moda entre la clase acomodada de USA. Sale mucho en el cine desde los 50, también en el británico.


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> En "el hombre de Rio", de 1964, hay una escena larga en las obras de Brasilia. Y se ve bastante Río, que era cutre, sí. Pero es cierto que desde que hubo avión Brasil era un destino de moda entre la clase acomodada de USA. Sale mucho en el cine desde los 50, también en el británico.



Exacto. Brasil se ve que tuvo una buena época de riqueza y se puso de moda entre la gente blanca con dinero. Ese viaje por Sudamérica ahora suena asqueroso pero en 1959 parecía muy exótico y elegante. Se ve que aún no estaban dominados por los narcos descuartizadores.


----------



## Geldschrank (25 Ene 2022)

HATE dijo:


> No hace falta irse tan atrás en el tiempo. Hace 20 años recuerdo siempre ver buenos guantazos entre Huesca y Barbastro antes que que hicieran la autovía. En especial en invierno que no se porque pero entre los esquiadores hay una buena cantidad de tarados al volante.



En esa zona un amigo estuvo acompañando a un accidentado hasta que murió. Y no hace tanto.
Yo de crío sí que he pasado miedo conduciendo mi padre (es un flanders, no corre). Y sí que he visto accidentes con muertos y calcinados. Y no hace tanto. Y tampoco hago muchos kilómetros.


----------



## Greeek MF (25 Ene 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> En esa zona un amigo estuvo acompañando a un accidentado hasta que murió. Y no hace tanto.
> Yo de crío sí que he pasado miedo conduciendo mi padre (es un flanders, no corre). Y sí que he visto accidentes con muertos y calcinados. Y no hace tanto. Y tampoco hago muchos kilómetros.



¿Has visto calcinados? ¿Con olor a carne quemada? Da detalles de la escena.


----------



## Alfa555 (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Sin sistemas de frenado decentes, sin cinturón, cogiendo el coche para ir de fiesta a nosedónde, bebiendo en verano todos los días, en auténticos calderos en lo referente a seguridad... Poco pasaba.



El número de vehículos que había entonces también influía en la ecuación ...antes de los 80 era extremadamente difícil encontrar tráfico denso en ningún lugar de España .


----------



## Ederto (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Exacto. Brasil se ve que tuvo una buena época de riqueza y se puso de moda entre la gente blanca con dinero. Ese viaje por Sudamérica ahora suena asqueroso pero en 1959 parecía muy exótico y elegante. Se ve que aún no estaban dominados por los narcos descuartizadores.



Era exactamente igual que ahora. Unos barrios de blancos rodeados de muros con concertinas y torretas con guardias armados y un 95% de la ciudad de auténtico puto asco.


----------



## Ratona001 (25 Ene 2022)

Si. La santa compaña y la zorra de la curva


----------



## Patacón (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> descojónate, pero la generalización de los teléfonos móviles hizo que las muertes en carretera cayeran en picado. Lo explicó un jerifalte de la DGT. Antes alguien se daba la ostia del siglo, tenía que pasar otra persona, que se bajaba, veía el percal, salía cagando leches a una gasolinera y desde ahí llamaba, ahora llama el propio accidentado, o un pasajero. Resultado: 15 minutos cruciales para marcar una diferencia.



En aquella época había cada X kilómetros y en los pueblos importantes por donde pasaban las carreteras, generalmente por el centro, unos puestos de socorro de la cruz roja, dotados con una ambulancia, un conductor y un par de sanitarios, a veces chavales haciendo la mili o voluntarios civiles con más ganas que conocimientos y material. Hubo bastantes accidentes también de esas ambulancias, que eran la mayor parte de las veces la única ayuda sanitaria. Por supuesto nada de helicópteros, uvis móviles ni nada parecido. Fallecidos en el traslado muchos, con un botiquín básico y temiendo el papeleo si el herido fallecía.
Si queréis ver cómo eran las carreteras de entonces, hay una serie Premium Paco: Los Camioneros, con Sancho Gracia como protagonista metiéndose copazos de cognac en las paradas de la ruta de el camión que conducia, Pegaso generalmente.
Está en el archivo de RTVE.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (25 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No se pasaba miedo porque éramos unos inconscientes, todos pensábamos que eso no nos iba a pasar a nosotros, que eso le pasaba a otros porque nosotros conducimos de puta madre.
> 
> Pero yo recuerdo tooodos los septiembres de mi infancia, al volver a la ciudad, cuando mi madre llamaba a la vecina para que le diera el correo de esas semanas, la vecina siempre pasaba el parte "se ha matado el hermano de la panadera" "sabes paquita, la del quinto? pues su hijo ha tenido un accidente y se ha matado la mujer" "me acabo de enterar de que a Rosa la peluquera se le ha matado un cuñado en Soria". Era un clásico.
> 
> Lo de "se ha matado nosequién" era un clásico en aquellos tiempos. Siempre con el coche, claro.



Los telediarios en semana Santa y verano parecían un parte de guerra. Pero además es que estaba asumido socialmente.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (25 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Y lo de las motos...
> 
> En cuanto alguno del pueblo compraba una de más de 250 ya estaba la familia reservando Tanatorio



Yo no vi ningún muerto en la carretera, pero sí en el pueblo a uno que se había pegado un toñazo con la moto y se habia quedado inconsciente espatarrado en medio de la calle.
Y salir huyendo de la impresión de verlo.
Mi padre me llevó una vez al pueblo con mis abuelos, yendo en la cunita delante de "copiloto".
También lo normal era que tu padre fuera a 150(en cuanto ya se compraron los BMW y Mercedes); aprovechaba para pisarle al coche cuando venia el fin de semana a vernos a la playa.
En los pueblos se hacian rutas por las fiestas de la comarca, normalmente se volvia pedo a 40 por hora. No pasaba nada, fundamentalmente porque se tomaba solo alcohol(cervezas) y algun porro, pero nadie tomaba coca o speed.


----------



## asakopako (25 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahora somos el país con más autopistas de Europa.



Falso. Autopistas y autovías no es lo mismo ni por asomo. Ese fue uno de los trucos de magia de tigrekán aka Felipe González.


----------



## Barrunto (25 Ene 2022)

En la época del ladrillo había todavía carreteras comarcales de película de terror.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Falso. Autopistas y autovías no es lo mismo ni por asomo. Ese fue uno de los trucos de magia de tigrekán aka Felipe González.



También en otros países pasa eso. Al final se mide igual









All countries compared for Transport > Road > Motorway length


Total network length of all motorways in km.



www.nationmaster.com


----------



## Barrunto (25 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Mucho. Yo he visto de niño muertos retorcidos y destrozados, pies saliendo por la ventana en ángulos raros (señor reventado retorcido dentro) ..me acuerdo del coche de una familia entera con los juguetes de playa de los niños entre la sangre. Esto en los 80, que aún no había autovías en muchos sitios, en Tordesillas, un cruce infernal y tercermundista entre la carretera de Portugal a Francia por Salamanca y la de Galicia, entonces una cutre carretera de doble sentido.
> 
> Creo que llegamos a superar los 7.000 muertos en carretera algún año.



9.000 y algo


----------



## asakopako (25 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> También en otros países pasa eso. Al final se mide igual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da igual como se mida. Una autopista está diseñada para ser una autopista con sus estándares constructivos. Lo otro es desdoblar una antigua nacional quitando las 3 o 4 curvas más conflictivas o ni eso, poniendo una señal de 60 y tan panchos.

Alemania tiene autopistas. Italia tiene una pedazo de red de autopistas y no vale la excusa de que si el relieve y bla bla bla porque son igual de montañosos.

Otros países tienen mucha jeta como Bélgica que las autopistas se las financió la OTAN y están diseñadas para ser pistas de aterrizaje. Pero al margen de casos raros las autopistas mejores son de los países que he mencionado arriba. Ni Francia las ha tenido nunca iguales.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me da igual como se mida. Una autopista está diseñada para ser una autopista con sus estándares constructivos. Lo otro es desdoblar una antigua nacional quitando las 3 o 4 curvas más conflictivas o ni eso, poniendo una señal de 60 y tan panchos.
> 
> Alemania tiene autopistas. Italia tiene una pedazo de red de autopistas y no vale la excusa de que si el relieve y bla bla bla porque son igual de montañosos.
> 
> Otros países tienen mucha jeta como Bélgica que las autopistas se las financió la OTAN y están diseñadas para ser pistas de aterrizaje. Pero al margen de casos raros las autopistas mejores son de los países que he mencionado arriba. Ni Francia las ha tenido nunca iguales.



En España solo son desdoblamiento las radiales y no en toda su longitud (la de Galicia tiene mucho totalmente nuevo pasado Astorga) . Además con el tiempo se les han hecho variantes y vías de servicio. 
Todo el resto realmente son autopistas aunque no las llamen así, tienen los radios de curva, las salidas, todo como una autopista. Las viejas es cierto que no, alguna tiene tramos con demasiadas salidas . Hay generaciones muy visibles en las autovias. 

Las de Italia no son ni la mitad en Km de las españolas, y por eso están muy congestionadas. Aunque se construyeron mejor.


----------



## Simplemente Tony (25 Ene 2022)

Como han dicho por aquí, mis padres son de linares y la carretera de despeñaperros con el doble sentido tenía que ser el horror. Yo la he hecho cuando todavía pasaba la autovía antes de los puentes y pensabas la virgen aquí se ha tenido que matar mucha gente...


----------



## Hermericus (25 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?



Exacto. Mi padre compró un 600 cuando se casó, Me acuerdo de él. Era un OR de matricula antigua, sin letras. Mi padre trabajaba en Vivero y mi madre era maestra en una aldea en la Galicia profunda.... hasta los 6 años vivimos mi madre y yo SOLOS en la casa-escuela en un bosque en MEDIO DEL MONTE. a las afueras del la aldea, bueno, la aldea estaba a km y medio. El vecino mas proximo estaba a unos 200m. Mas Galicia profunda imposible Fui muy feliz alli, aprendi a caminar por las corredoiras y los bosques, venian a verme otros niños y jugabamos, mi madre nos daba la merienda, una onza de chocolate negro chaparro y pan o pan con mantequilla y azucar, mantequilla de la de antes que hacia mi madre sacandole la nata a la leche, o margarina Natacha y Tulipan... las que montábamos siendo unos crios de 4-6 años por el monte a nuestro aire.... Tambien un vaso de leche en polvo que mandaban los americanos y Franco los distribuia por las escuelas, como si hiciera falta leche en Galicia. Ahora esa casa-escuela donde pasé mis primeros 6 años en una casa restaurad de dos apartamentes , el bajo donde estaba la escuela y el piso donde estaba la casa y viven dos familias panchitas venezolanas.... el sitio donde aprendi a leer, escribir, los numeros, a +. -, x, : en una pizarra y un pizarrin de boligrafo a los 3 años..... yo fui a la escuela desde que naci, mi madre me llebafa a la escuela y me ponia en la cuna. Con 4 o 5 años pasé a ser profesor ayudante , ayudando a otros niñ@s mas mayores a aprender los numeros y las operaciones....

Cuando llegaban las vacaciones de verano, alrededor del 1 de Julio, mi padre venia de Vivero a la escuela, un viaje de 240km, cargábamos todas las cosas de playa y las maletas en el 600 y nos íbamos para Vivero, donde alquilábamos un chalecito los 3 meses de verano. Unos veranos que recuerdo fantasticos. La vuelta idem, de Vivero a la aldea otros 240km.

Tardábamos 6 horas o mas contando la hora que parabamos a comer, por carreteras que eran caminos de cabras. Mis primeros recuerdos viajando fueron en ese 600, lo tuvimos hasta que tuve 8 o 9 años, ya había dinerito ahorrado compramos un Seat 124, un lujo. Salíamos de la aldea temprano , atravesábamos casi toda la provincia de Orense y toda la de Lugo, y parábamos a comer de campo a las afueras de Villalba en un gran campo rodeado de castaños que habia a las afueras. Comíamos tortilla de patatas y bistecs rebozados, que rico.... Luego hora y media mas a Vivero, atravesando la sierra de Orol, con el 600 hasta los topes, yo sentado en el asiendo de atrás encajonado entre maletas y echando la papa, eché la papa cada vez que me montaba en coche hasta los 12 o 13 años. Era montar en coche y a los 20 minutos echar la papa: Atravesar la sierra era cojonudo, los caballos salvajes, los bosques, la carretera empinada llena de curvas....

Pero nada era comparable al viaje desde Orense a Monforte. La carretera mas peligrosa que ha parido madre. A orillas del Miño y desde Os Peares subiamos hasta el puerto de la Guitara con una carretera que era toda un precipicio hasta el rio con curvas y mas curvas peligrosisima. Aun existe esa carrete, pero se ha echo otra decente. Una vez estuvimos a unto de matarnos, yo tenia unos 8 o 9 años y ya viviamos cerca de Monforte, en las estribaciones del Caurel, volvíamos de pasar las Navidades con la abuela , que vivia en una aldea de Orense y nevó un montón, se formó hielo en la carretera y en un tramo muy empinado que hay justo antes del Embalse de Los Peares, el coche derrapo, giro sobra si mismo y se fue de culo hacia el precipicio, gracias a dios lo frenó una piedra en el borde de la carretera sino ibamos al rio en una precipicio de unos 60m o mas. Yo me di cuenta , abri la puerta y salí del coche pitando, y el coche se quedó allí, atravesado en la carretera con el culo a punto de caer por el barranco. Mi padre tuvo que ir hasta Los Peares, lo llevó alguien y trajo una grua y saco el coche de allí, el coche no respondía, derrapaba en el hielo y era muy cuesta arriba.

Luego estaba la carretera desde Celanova hasta La Cañiza, que teníamos que coger para visitar a mi abuela: era DE PIEDRAS, nada de asfalto. Piedras sobre una corredoira aplanadas con una apisonadora, era tremendo. Si llegais a conocer las carreteras de Galicia hasta que llegó Fraga, alucináis. Todo curvas, una recta de 100m era un acontecimiento. El la Terra Cha, que recorríamos para llegar a Viveiro, habia una recta de 'casi 2 km', algo inaudito , con uno de esos toros de Osborne en el medio de la recta. Llegar a es recta era un acontecimiento, poníamos el 600 a 90km/h y volábamos....


----------



## asakopako (25 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Las de Italia no son ni la mitad en Km de las españolas, y por eso están muy congestionadas. Aunque se construyeron mejor.



La red de autopistas italiana multiplica x10 la española que apenas llega a los 3.000 kms. Si persistes en comparar peras con manzanas es evidente que cualquier debate es imposible. Aparte de que Italia tiene una densidad de población que duplica la española. Autopistas no es igual a autovías. No lo ha sido nunca ni lo va a ser. Por eso se hacen autovías, porque son más baratas y la borregada ni se entera de por donde conduce. No voy ni siquiera a entrar en quien construyó las autopistas en Italia y Alemania para que no se me venga arriba cierto sector del foro, pero al césar lo que es del césar.


----------



## frangelico (25 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> La red de autopistas italiana multiplica x10 la española que apenas llega a los 3.000 kms. Si persistes en comparar peras con manzanas es evidente que cualquier debate es imposible. Aparte de que Italia tiene una densidad de población que duplica la española. Autopistas no es igual a autovías. No lo ha sido nunca ni lo va a ser. Por eso se hacen autovías, porque son más baratas y la borregada ni se entera de por donde conduce. No voy ni siquiera a entrar en quien construyó las autopistas en Italia y Alemania para que no se me venga arriba cierto sector del foro, pero al césar lo que es del césar.



Por diez no, que son 6000Km en total lo que hay allí y aquí calificadas de autopistas hay más de 2000 de peajes. Pero es que no hay diferencia entre.la A-8 y cualquier autopista , otra cosa es la A-1 de Madrid a Burgos o la A-2 hasta Zaragoza, que tienen cosas muy cutres porque son producto del desdoblamiento. Pero ni la parte nueva de la A-7, ni la A-66 o la a-6 de Astorga a Coruña desmerecen de una autopista suiza o belga, son exactamente lo mismo porque se han construido como autopistas y de hecho tienen las mismas velocidades. Los tramos aprovechados se las radiales son 230 en la A-6, 250 en la A-1, 320 en la A-2 , y unos 1500 entre las otras 3. 2300 de 17000 totales.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (25 Ene 2022)

Mi padre tenía que viajar bastante por toda España. Alguna vez nos contaba autenticas historias de terror, uno de mis recuerdos de infancia es ver a mi madre llamando a las tantas de la noche a la policía por si había habido algún accidente en la carretera que sabía que tenía que recorrer, porque aún no había llamado a casa desde ninguna estación de servicio.


----------



## LordEntrophy (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> La red de autopistas italiana multiplica x10 la española que apenas llega a los 3.000 kms. Si persistes en comparar peras con manzanas es evidente que cualquier debate es imposible. Aparte de que Italia tiene una densidad de población que duplica la española. Autopistas no es igual a autovías. No lo ha sido nunca ni lo va a ser. Por eso se hacen autovías, porque son más baratas y la borregada ni se entera de por donde conduce. No voy ni siquiera a entrar en quien construyó las autopistas en Italia y Alemania para que no se me venga arriba cierto sector del foro, pero al césar lo que es del césar.



No, como dice @frangelico , las autovías tienen diferentes generaciones. Las de primera generación proceden de desdoblamientos y algunas variantes de las antiguas Nacionales radiales (la A-1 que viene de la vieja N-I, etc.), y sí son bastante purriosas, e incluso tienen accesos a propiedades colindantes que dan miedo, como cuando daban acceso a las viejas carreteras (La A-1 todavía conserva unos cuantos para llegar a fincas "de bodas" que son simplemente una salida con escaloncillo desde el arcén, chungos de narices).

Las de segunda generación mejoran, y en general son trazados nuevos, normalmente sin acceso a propiedades colindantes, como por ejemplo la A-8 entre Vizcaya y Santander. Todavía tienen fuertes desniveles y algunos radios de curva algo cicateros, pero en general están razonablemente bien, salvo que muchas de ellas por ser "las segundas" que se construyeron suelen ir ya bastante cerca del límite de capacidad. Construidas entre la segunda mitad de los 80 y final de los 90.

Y después están las autovías de tercera generación, que son espectaculares. Construidas a partir de los 2000, incluso permitiéndose algunas licencias estéticas en puentes y viaductos singulares, o pasos superiores hiperestáticos. La A-8 entre Torrelavega y Gijón es un ejemplo claro de ello, o la A-8 entre Avilés y Galicia, o la A-67 entre Los Corrales de Buelna y Aguilar de Campoo, o la A-73 actualmente en construcción entre Burgos y Aguilar. Curvas muy amplias, trazados suaves en planta y alzado, terceros carriles en las rampas, medianas preparadas para futura ampliación a tres carriles, túneles con sistemas de seguimiento y emergencias, viaductos enormes que evitan rampas y pendientes...

Pasa lo mismo que con las líneas AVE. Cuanto más posteriores son, mayores adelantos tecnológicos incorporan y en general mejores características geométricas de trazado tienen. La Ingeniería de Caminos ha mejorado enormemente con los años y la mayor disponibilidad de recursos económicos del país, fondos FEDER mediante también.


----------



## Lonchafina (26 Ene 2022)

Buah..... la de viajes tres en los asientos de atrás sin cinturones. Despeñaperros, Saltacaballos, las antiguas nacional 1 y la 4. Sobretodo la 1 por Somosierra....

La de viajes. Eso eran viajes y no lo de ahora. Necesitabas casi un día para cruzar el país de punta a punta.


----------



## fieraverde (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.



Totalmente , mi padre que viajó por Inglaterra en los 60 me contó que en esa época ya había cargadores de tesla en los hoteles en los que ya había WiFi porsupuesto.


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> No, como dice @frangelico , las autovías tienen diferentes generaciones. Las de primera generación proceden de desdoblamientos y algunas variantes de las antiguas Nacionales radiales, y sí son bastante purriosas, e incluso tiene accesos a propiedades colindantes que dan miedo, como a las viejas carreteras.
> 
> Las de segunda generación mejoran, y en general son trazados nuevos, normalmente sin acceso a propiedades colindantes, como por ejemplo la A-8 entre Vizcaya y Santander. todavía tienen fuertes desniveles y algunos radios de curvas algo cicateros, pero en general están razonablemente bien, salvo que muchas de ellas por ser "las segundas" que se construyeron suelen ir ya bastante cerca del límite de capacidad. Construidas entre la segunda mitad de los 80 y final de los 90.
> 
> ...



Por ejemplo la de Sevilla se hizo con cierta tacañería y aprovechando el Parla-Ciudad Real para luego bajar desde Brazatortas por un trazado más largo de lo necesario porque el proyecto original contemplaba mercancías que necesitan un perfil de línea más suave. El resultado es que la velocidad comercial de Madrid a Sevilla son 202 y a Barcelona 250.








Hay cosas en la red que se podrían mejorar, como Somosierra o el tramo más oriental de la A-8 y algunas más, pero en general la red es moderna y de buena calidad, además de muy extensa. Y al estar el país poco poblado no suele haber congestión ni necesidad de terceros o cuartos carriles salvo en tramos muy cortos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ene 2022)

Vamos a ver es que nos hemos vuelto muy blanditos.

Dice el del PNV, que antes era una clásico lo de "se ha matado con el coche el cuñado de Paquita", o la "hija del panadero tuvo un accidente y se quedó en el sitio". Y es verdad, incluso bien entrados los 90 todavía era frecuente en los pueblos el típico accidente de tráfico donde palmaban varios jovenes del pueblo, totalmente inesperado o que traumatizaba a todo el mundo. También los parapléjicos y toda suerte de secuelas.

Dicho lo cual lo que no se tiene en cuenta es que también era otro clásico "se ha muerto el hermano de Pepita por una pancreatitis", "el padre de Conchi de un infarto o un cáncer de pulmón". Frasquito el kioskero de un cáncer de lo que fuese, sí, de un día para otro, que cosas. O Anita la de la Juani de una enfermedad del corazón que tenía desde pequeña. Que sí, que hoy pasa igual. Pero es que antes NO TENÍAN OTRA OPCIÓN. Es que pillabas una enfermedad del riñón, y ni dialisis, ni trasplante, ni peras en vinagre, en breve plazo para el otro barrio.

Ya no hay apenas huérfanos. Ahora solo quedan los hijos de los divorciados. Antes en cualquier clase siempre había un huérfano o dos, de padre o de madre.

La muerte era aún parte de la vida. Y tampoco escandalizaba a nadie. Un día te podía llegar la hora y no podías vivir pensando en ello.

Dicho lo cual los coches de antes sería cascajos, pero también corrían menos. Al menos los turismos al uso. Y si encima los cargabas a tope, familia, maletas o la abuela en la baca del coche, mejor no pisarle en tercera, porque en quinta no tiraba. tardabas un día entero muchas veces en hacer una distancia respetable. Y los viajes eran una aventura. Se programaban con antelación. Se salía casi de noche, se paraba en tal sitio a desayunar o se hacía en el coche, en almorzar por supuesto, incluso se hacían paradas de interés. Todo era como digo una aventura. Todo era un clásico. Los niños peleandose, la madre repartiendo collejas, el padre amenazando con dejar a alguno en la cuneta. La mujer criticando a su maromo porque iba muy rápido o se estaba mareando, el abuelo porque tenía que parar para mear etc... etc...

El viaje en sí era ya parte del jolgorio. Que se mataba la gente POR SUPUESTO. Pero como todos los veranos también había algún ahogado. Alguien a quien se le "cortó la digestión" etc... etc...

En suma que me parece que la gente con eso y todo disfrutaba muchísimo más antes. Yo no recuerdo haber pasado un verano como los de mi niñez desde hace décadas. Esa sensación realmente de desconectar del todo y ni siquiera acordarte de que existía algo llamado colegio.

Ahora los críos entre las actividades de verano, los viajes de diseño cuando los padres tienen la suerte de coincidir en sus vacaciones, o el hecho de que siguen haciendo lo mismo que en invierno en casa, pero con mucho más calor, yo creo que ni siquiera saben lo que son las vacaciones.

Así que los que habláis de tercermundismo os podéis ir todos a la mierda o un poco más allá si es posible.


----------



## hotice (26 Ene 2022)

Y los niños viajábamos tumbados para dormir, sin sillines ni cinturones, en coches sin ABS, sin control de tracción, airbag, en carreteras sin mediana, a 120 porque no había radares, y el limite de alcohol al triple que hoy.

Aunque lo peor eran los calores sin aire acondicionado, 7 horas Madrid Málaga


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> La red de autopistas italiana multiplica x10 la española que apenas llega a los 3.000 kms. Si persistes en comparar peras con manzanas es evidente que cualquier debate es imposible. Aparte de que Italia tiene una densidad de población que duplica la española. Autopistas no es igual a autovías. No lo ha sido nunca ni lo va a ser. Por eso se hacen autovías, porque son más baratas y la borregada ni se entera de por donde conduce. No voy ni siquiera a entrar en quien construyó las autopistas en Italia y Alemania para que no se me venga arriba cierto sector del foro, pero al césar lo que es del césar.



La autopista mas peligros por la que fui en toda mi vida fue la autopista de Liguria, por toda la costa. Era una autopista de 2 carriles, pero la ampliaron a 3 y apenas habia sitio para 3 coches. Mogollon de caminones a los que tenias que pasar casi rozando, alucinante.... y era todo tuneles y viaductos: salias de un tunel a un viaducto, acababa el viaducto y otro tunel durante mas de 100km. ALUCINANTE.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (26 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero era en la cuarta potensia indujtrial del planeta.



En aquella época los coches en España eran iguales que los de cualquier país europeo. Las carreteras parecidas, menos autopistas aunque ya empezaba a haber.

A día de hoy, los coches en España son iguales que los de cualquier país europeo. Las carreteras parecidas, más autopistas aunque ya no se construyen kms prácticamente.


A cambio hemos pasado de ser esa cuarta potencia industrial a ser una mierda pinchada en un palo mantenida por la impresora del BCE. Y todo gracias a subnormales endófobos como tú.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> En aquella época los coches en España eran iguales que los de cualquier país europeo. Las carreteras parecidas, menos autopistas aunque ya empezaba a haber.
> 
> A día de hoy, los coches en España son iguales que los de cualquier país europeo. Las carreteras parecidas, más autopistas aunque ya no se construyen kms prácticamente.
> 
> ...



Solo es una pedorra que tiene que dar la nota.

Como ya no tiene edad para enseñar las tetas, tiene que soltar su cagadita de turno para llamar la atención.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Sin sistemas de frenado decentes, sin cinturón, cogiendo el coche para ir de fiesta a nosedónde, bebiendo en verano todos los días, en auténticos calderos en lo referente a seguridad... Poco pasaba.



A los 18 años me saqué novia en Orense, yo vivia en Monforte.... estudiaba en Santiago , pero cuando estaba en casa iba a verla , en el Renalut-9 de mis padres, 48km por la carretera mas peligrosa por la que he pasado. Me iba despues de cenar , con mi madre llorandome que no fuera , que era muy peligroso yo diciendole que ya era mayor de edad....y salímos de noche, lo tipico en la época. Volvia a Monforte a las 4 o 5 de la mañana, despues habar tomado 3 o 4 cubatas por la noche, despues de darnos al lote en el coche de madrugada al salir de los pubs y la disco.... por la misma carretera.... Invierno y verano... recuerdo los fin de año que pasabamos, volviendo a casa ya amaneciendo por el monte, pasando la Guitara. No sabéis lo que es eso. Una vez cuando iba a Orense, en invierno, lo tipico, hielo en la carretara, el coche poerdio el control, derrapo y se deslizó unos 40 o 50m hasta que apareció la primera curva, estampandome contra la montaña, El coche se abollo en el morro, pero yo seguyi camino....  . con 19 o 20 años y la novia esperando... Era un as del volante ... Otra vez, tambien iba a verla en invierno y no pude, unos 3 o 4 km antes de llegar a La Guitara la carretera desaparecio , era una placa de hielo de unos 10ctm de grosor. Tuve que dar media vuelta.


----------



## fieraverde (26 Ene 2022)

En los 60 todo el puto mundo era Paco, me cago en dios que hasta en el año 89 en una de las ciudades progres por excelencia te pegaban un puto tiro si intentabas acercarte a un muro.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (26 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Y lo de las motos...
> 
> En cuanto alguno del pueblo compraba una de más de 250 ya estaba la familia reservando Tanatorio



¿Tanatorio?......de aquella, se velaba al finado en el domicilio. Por lo menos en los pueblos.

Eso del tanatorio, son ya moderneces....


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Ene 2022)

Bastante menos que ahora que están sembradas de radares.....


----------



## Don Redondón (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Sin sistemas de frenado decentes, sin cinturón, cogiendo el coche para ir de fiesta a nosedónde, bebiendo en verano todos los días, en auténticos calderos en lo referente a seguridad... Poco pasaba.



pues pasaba poco porque la peña sabia conducir, y los coches, a pesar de no coger velocidades de infarto, un 127 se ponia tranquilamente en 160km, y los talbot horizon a 180, y así podemos seguir hasta aburrirnos, los coches daban lo que podian y se llevaban al limite.. 
La peña no se tiraba todo el puto viaje pensando en el wasap, ni en la serie de amazon, y si el niño de turno molestaba, se le soltaba un guantazo y callao todo el viaje, que no pedia ni para mear, que se hacia el madrid valencia sin una parada, 6 horas de viaje y solo se paraba si la abuela se meaba.
el problema no son los coches, ni la velocidad, ni las carreteras, el problema es la puta estupidez de la peña, como el tio de mis primos, se fostió a 240kh todo pedo, pero claro, siempre iba pedo. no hablo de una copa, sino de un alcoholico en toda regla.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Madre mía vaya vida horrible que teníais antiguamente.



Tu tranquilo, ya te darás cuenta de que la tuya será bastante peor y ademas ni dejaras descendencia.


----------



## Don Luriio (26 Ene 2022)

Mi padre iba conduciendo haciendo zigzag esquivando cadáveres. En segundo de BUP casi todos íbamos con vespa sin casco. Yo sobreviví, pero en mi clase de cuarenta que éramos murieron 35.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ene 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> En la época de mis abuelos era peor. Hacían Barcelona-Valencia con una 125 con sidecar varias maletas y un parasol.



  

Una tia mia se casó con uno que fue a la Guerra Civil. Era correo en el frente, iba con moto y eso llevando mensajes a la vanguardia, estuvo en el grupo de los primeros nacionales que llegaron a Vinaroz, en el Mediterraneo.

Al acabar la guerra estuvo en Valencia varios meses hasta que lo desmovilizaron y encontraron un almacen con una docena de Harley Davison que los rojos habian comprado, pero no habian usado.... NUEVECITAS, seguramente algún mando rojo se las agenció. Ni cortos ni perezosos ocultaron el tema y avisaron a unos paisanos de ORENSE que tenian un camion (camion del 39) para que fuera a Velencia y se llevaron las motos, se las repartieron entre varios soldados. Tengo fotos de ese tio mio con la Harley , fue famosa en Orense, a la que puso un sidecar y enamoró a mi tia paseandola en el sidecar.... se iban a Vigo a la playa con mi tia en el sidecar y volvian en el dia....

Que tiempos.... la moto le duró 20 años.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?



A mi me ponía palote, me encantan las carreteras de mierda, mi viejo tenía un passat y andaba como un tiro para la época.

Cada ve sois más maricones.


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Una tia mia se casó con uno que fue a la Guerra Civil. Era correo en el frente, iba con moto y eso llevando mensajes a la vanguardia, estuvo en el grupo de los primeros nacionales que llegaron a ALcañiz, en el Mediterraneo.
> 
> Al acabar la guerra estuvo en Valencia varios meses y encontraron un almacen con una docena de Harley Davison que los rojos habian comprado, pero no habian usado.... NUEVECITAS. Ni cortos ni perezosos ocultaron el tema y avisaron a unos paisanos de ORENSE que tenian un camion (camion del 39) para que fuera a Velencia y se llevaron las motos, se las repartieron entre varios soldados. Tengo fotos de ese tio mio con la Harley , fue famosa en Orense, a la que puso un sidecar y enamoró a mi tia paseandola en el sidecar.... se iban a Vigo a la playa con mi tia en el sidecar y volvian en el dia....
> 
> Que tiempos.... la moto le duró 20 años.



Entiendo que llegaron a Vinaroz o quizá a Alcanar. Alcañiz está en Teruel a 400m de alto.


----------



## capitan anchoa (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.



Accidentes y muertos no pero averías y pinchazos y problemas mecánicos, bastantes, los coches de antes tenían menos electrónica pero no eran tan fiables mecánicamente como ahora, aparte, el estado de las carreteras no era tan bueno como en los 90-00 (no digo ahora porque ahora es lamentable). Se montaban neumáticos con cámara, eran habituales los pinchazos y entonces, la Guardia Civil te ayudaba, ahora seguro que buscan la "peguita" para ponerte una multa por no ponerte el chaleco, triángulos, etc, etc... Los camiones eran unos zorros como los Pegaso Comet o los Barreiros... auténticos monstruos de la carretera.

Las carreteras eran más sinuosas ya que estaban diseñadas para el tráfico de animales y las pendientes eran menos enpinadas, se tardaba más porque sumado a esto, no había "variantes" y pasabas por todos los pueblos y ciudades. Eso sí era mucho menos monótono viajar que ahora.


----------



## JB12 (26 Ene 2022)

En 1988, entre BCN y ZGZ había autopista, pero entre ZGZ y Madrid ibas x la N II que era una carretera de 2 carriles llena de camiones y yendo a IFEMA 4 en un Opel Kadett 1.6 de alquiler te jugabas el cuello en cada adelantamiento. Creo q hasta los alrededores de Guadalajara no había doble carril y ya en Madrid el caos era antológico. Hacia 1991 vivía en Valencia y fui solo a Madrid tb a IFEMA y la N III tb era una carretera infame, pero eso sí iba en mi exGolf II turbodiesel y tenía más repris q el Kadett para adelantar. Tb me harté de hacer BCN-VLC por la N340 con el Golf ya q la autopista era un atraco (más de 4000 pesetas y gastaba 1500 en gasoil) y con el turbodiesel se adelantaban bien a los camiones yendo solo.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ene 2022)

Patacón dijo:


> Si queréis ver cómo eran las carreteras de entonces, hay una serie Premium Paco: Los Camioneros, con Sancho Gracia como protagonista metiéndose copazos de cognac en las paradas de la ruta de el camión que conducia, Pegaso generalmente.
> Está en el archivo de RTVE.



Habia otra serie en los 70, se llamaba STOP, yo era muy niño , pero mi madre me hacia verla para educarme... Los protagonistas eran guardias civiles de trafico y cada episodio era la histoa de alguien que se moria en un accidente, al que acudian los guardias civiles.



Se puede ver en RTVE Play. Flipante para conocer como era la España de los 70, las carreteras, los coches, Imagenes duras.


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

JB12 dijo:


> En 1988, entre BCN y ZGZ había autopista, pero entre ZGZ y Madrid ibas x la N II que era una carretera de 2 carriles llena de camiones y yendo a IFEMA 4 en un Opel Kadett 1.6 de alquiler te jugabas el cuello en cada adelantamiento. Creo q hasta los alrededores de Guadalajara no había doble carril y ya en Madrid el caos era antológico. Hacia 1991 vivía en Valencia y fui solo a Madrid tb a IFEMA y la N III tb era una carretera infame, pero eso sí iba en mi exGolf II turbodiesel y tenía más repris q el Kadett para adelantar. Tb me harté de hacer BCN-VLC por la N340 con el Golf ya q la autopista era un atraco (más de 4000 pesetas y gastaba 1500 en gasoil) y con el turbodiesel se adelantaban bien a los camiones yendo solo.



Así era. Fue en los primeros 90 cuando empezaron a abrirse las radiales desdobladas.. en 1988 salías de Madrid y pasado Alcalá se terminaba la autopista y hacia Burgos acababa en Alcobendas, es decir , casi no había, y la de Valencia terminaba en Vallecas, solo la de peaje a Galicia llegaba hasta el Km 108, ya fuera de la provincia.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Entiendo que llegaron a Vinaroz o quizá a Alcanar. Alcañiz está en Teruel a 400m de alto.



Coño, que lapsus... Vinaroz, efectivamente.


----------



## LordEntrophy (26 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Una tia mia se casó con uno que fue a la Guerra Civil. Era correo en el frente, iba con moto y eso llevando mensajes a la vanguardia, estuvo en el grupo de los primeros nacionales que llegaron a Vinaroz, en el Mediterraneo.
> 
> Al acabar la guerra estuvo en Valencia varios meses hasta que lo desmovilizaron y encontraron un almacen con una docena de Harley Davison que los rojos habian comprado, pero no habian usado.... NUEVECITAS, seguramente algún mando rojo se las agenció. Ni cortos ni perezosos ocultaron el tema y avisaron a unos paisanos de ORENSE que tenian un camion (camion del 39) para que fuera a Velencia y se llevaron las motos, se las repartieron entre varios soldados. Tengo fotos de ese tio mio con la Harley , fue famosa en Orense, a la que puso un sidecar y enamoró a mi tia paseandola en el sidecar.... se iban a Vigo a la playa con mi tia en el sidecar y volvian en el dia....
> 
> Que tiempos.... la moto le duró 20 años.



¡Menuda historia! Esas cosas pasaban aquellos años, debió ser un desmadre hacia el final.

Yo tengo la historia de unos "amigos cuasi familia de la familia" de toda la vida, que tenían una casa en una zona en la que el frente se estuvo moviendo, y en una de las rondas, vino un pelotón con un oficial de la República y "tomó posesión" de una habitación precintándola y diciendo que "pertenecía a la República". Al poco el frente se movió con rapidez, y la casa quedó en zona nacional. Los abuelos de estos amigos no se atrevieron a decir nada ni a entrar dentro, no fueran a acusarles de rojos o volviera a cambiar el frente y volver los republicanos a preguntar por la habitación. No fue hasta mucho tiempo después que el frente ya quedó muy lejos que se atrevieron a entrar y mirar, y descubrieron una bastante importante cantidad de dinero, al parecer debía ser la paga del regimiento o similar (o un tejemaneje turbio del oficial, a saber). Así que casi al más puro estilo de "Los violentos de Kelly" pero en versión Paco en la salita, se acabaron embolsando unos dineros, aunque a saber cómo harían con el cambio (ni idea de si era moneda republicana que quedó sin valor, o si era en metal, no lo recuerdo ya). Historias pintorescas.


----------



## LordEntrophy (26 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Así era. Fue en los primeros 90 cuando empezaron a abrirse las radiales desdobladas.. en 1988 salías de Madrid y pasado Alcalá se terminaba la autopista y hacia Burgos acababa en Alcobendas, es decir , casi no había, y la de Valencia terminaba en Vallecas, solo la de peaje a Galicia llegaba hasta el Km 108, ya fuera de la provincia.



De hecho, el "despegue" económico de Madrid comienza a producirse con claridad a partir del término de los desdoblamientos y finalización de las autovías radiales, en especial la A-3 a Valencia con el cierre del tramo de Contreras.

La tradicionalmente aislada capital en el centro de la meseta y alejadas de las costas desde tiempos de Felipe II, con sus ventajas estratégicas defensivas y de comunicación centrada en el país en la época de las diligencias pero desventajas en la época de las comunicaciones rápidas hacia los puertos marítimos, quedó finalmente unida a la facilidad logística con la A-3 y el puerto de Valencia (porque el ferrocarril ya iba en declive) y la facilidad de llegar a la costa para veranear o hacer puente de los ciudadanos ya sin ser una aventura de viaje de un día.


----------



## XRL (26 Ene 2022)

si paso miedo actualmente(quitando autovías)no me imagino como sería antes

ya hace tiempo que no tengo coche


----------



## CASA (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Son el país que más viene a España y no suelen hablar mal, dicen la verdad.



Mentira. No dicen la verdad ni sobre ellos mismos, no dicen la verdad ni sobre galeses ni escoceses,.... van a decir la verdad sobre los españoles, vamos, eso no se lo cree nadie


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> No se pasaba miedo porque éramos unos inconscientes, todos pensábamos que eso no nos iba a pasar a nosotros, que eso le pasaba a otros porque nosotros conducimos de puta madre.
> 
> Pero yo recuerdo tooodos los septiembres de mi infancia, al volver a la ciudad, cuando mi madre llamaba a la vecina para que le diera el correo de esas semanas, la vecina siempre pasaba el parte "se ha matado el hermano de la panadera" "sabes paquita, la del quinto? pues su hijo ha tenido un accidente y se ha matado la mujer" "me acabo de enterar de que a Rosa la peluquera se le ha matado un cuñado en Soria". Era un clásico.
> 
> Lo de "se ha matado nosequién" era un clásico en aquellos tiempos. Siempre con el coche, claro.



Y viendo las cifras de muertos el lunes en el periódico 40 , 60 ...cada fin de semana.
De hecho actualmente hay muchos menos muertos que hace 50 años.

Yo era un niño pero eso me parecía inconcebible y que la gente lo tomase como algo normal.

Cada vez que alguien hacía un pequeño viaje , llamaba a toda la familia para decirle que había llegado bien.

Si El viaje era largo era habitual parar varias veces durante el trayecto en alguna cafetería.

Yo recuerdo íbamos de fin de semana al pueblo y mi padre se pasaba la tarde con los amigos, viendo el partido de fútbol en el bar y no paraban de beber y de fumar . y después íbamos a casa de mis tíos y todavía más alcohol.

El camino de vuelta en pleno invierno, lloviendo, en aquella carretera que apenas cabían los coches y llena de curvas, sin arcén....


Estoy vivo de milagro


----------



## dinio amol (26 Ene 2022)

Los antiespaña siempre echando mierda sobre su país, los 7000 km de la red de carreteras regionales, provinciales y nacionales las llevó a cabo Primo de Ribera en un país que es el segundo más montañoso de Europa, España ha tenido los mejores ingenieros de caminos del mundo, hacer un km. de carretera o de línea de ferrocarril costaba 5 veces más de esfuerzo que hacerlo en Francia, toneladas de roca había que remover, o es que no sabéis en el país que estáis viviendo, en España hay rocas por todos los lados. Es una pena que el mejor país de Europa tenga unos hijos con tanto rencor y maldad hacia su patria.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ene 2022)

Yo recuerdo que en telediario de los lunes siempre daban la noticia del numero de muertos la semana anterior.

Las semanas que comenzaban vacaciones de verano eran terribles, los dias 1 y 15 de julio y agosto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2022)

Es curioso como antes nadie pensaba que el accidente le iba a pasar a él y sin embargo ahora todo el mundo piensa que si no se vacuna va a acabar en la UCI


----------



## Manteka (26 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Y lo de las motos...
> 
> En cuanto alguno del pueblo compraba una de más de 250 ya estaba la familia reservando Tanatorio



Mi vecino con una de 250, se mató en 1994 en la autovía. Lo recuerdo como si fuese ayer. El padre se terminó volviendo loco y despertaba a todo el bloque gritando por las noches.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (26 Ene 2022)

dinio amol dijo:


> toneladas de roca había que remover



Y luego quitarlas.


----------



## dinio amol (26 Ene 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Y luego quitarlas.



Me gustaría ver a los belgas y holandeses e ingleses haciendo carreteras en Granada, Sierra Nevada y las Alpujarras.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (26 Ene 2022)

Viajar antes era una aventura. Buenos recuerdos me trae este hilo. Madrid- Cádiz un porrón de horas te tocaba hacer noche pasado despeñaperros. Eso era la ostia,sabías que te comías dos horas subiendo por todos los camiones y coches que iban y no se podía adelantar.

Un año, mis padres me perdieron en Utrera, jajaja, casi me quedo allí. Santa Elena, La Carlota, tenías que hacer noche en cualquier pensión y al día siguiente seguía la aventura. Yo creo que el viaje podía durar fácil 12-14 horas en un R-7.

Peleas con tus hermanos en el asiento de atrás, con el abuelo quejándose, tu madre dando voces y tu madre sacando la mano a pasear y cagándose en todo. Sin aire acondicionado y cargado hasta los topes. 

Ahora pasados tantos años te das cuenta de muchas cosas y aunque era una odisea tenía su encanto.


----------



## elmegaduque (26 Ene 2022)

Era una maravillosa aventura.

Recuerdo las paradas, cuando mi madre abría la nevera y desenvolvíamos los bocadillos. El olor del chorizo en esas circunstancias era delicioso.

Como tantas otras cosas de entonces comparadas con la mierda de la existencia actual.


----------



## Animalico (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Son el país que más viene a España y no suelen hablar mal, dicen la verdad.



Eres retrasado, deja de abrir hilos de mierda endofobos pedazo de hijo de puta marrano.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Ene 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> No había miedo, había inconsciencia.
> 
> La gente no llevaba cinturón y se hacían señales con las luces para que te los pusieras porque habían visto a la poli.



De aquella era un deshonor ser un chivato. No como ahora con las ventanas.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Ene 2022)

¿Miedo? 

Pero bueno, es que la gente de ahora tiene MIEDO A CUALQUIER COSA, joder...


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Ene 2022)

Los camioneros. Famosa serie de los 70 con sancho gracia antes de curro Jiménez


----------



## Garrafón (26 Ene 2022)

Conservo dos Seat 600, hace poco viajé a un pueblo a 60 km, luego hay que volver otros 60 claro está, dos horas circulando,, paré un par de veces, los camiones pasándome arrancando las pegatinas, temblaba todo y sonaba todo, cuatro marchas y la primera no está sincronizada (quiere decir que solo entra la primera con el coche completamente detenido y no siempre), saliendo en segunda muchas veces con un coche de 29 caballos.Se hizo de noche, dí las luces y se veía mas con la luz de la luna, sobreviví porque era todo en autovía, si es una comarcal ahí palmamos y menos mal que no llovió y hacía frio porque lleva el motor atrás y se calienta mas que el Cumbrevieja.
Nos lo pasamos de puta madre, pero no sé como no se mataba mas gente, menudo hierro.


----------



## Lain Coubert (26 Ene 2022)

No, no se pasaba miedo alguno. Ni pensábamos sobre ello y salíamos desenfrenados, No te equivoques, la generación acomplejada y amariconada sois vosotros, no nosotros. Ya la pregunta que planteas rezuma mariconismo y rescateestatismo en vena.

Vete a llorarle un poco a papá Sánchez para que limite un poco más la velocidad. Anormal.


----------



## Impresionante (26 Ene 2022)

Brutal, sobrevivir de milagro


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?



No, había más seguridad que ahora con la colla de hijos de puta con muchos cv y sin cerebro .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Me has hecho recordar cuando yo tenía 18 y salimos unos 10 tíos a las tantas en tres coches con una taja de tal calibre que acabamos teniendo un accidente chocando los tres coches entre sí.
> Cuando el primer coche que paró para ayudar, vio que la gente que estaba por el suelo no eran heridos si no gente que se estaba descojonando unos y vomitando los otros, arrancó a toda hostia y nos dejó tirados en una carretera secundaria casi de amanecida..



Los 80 fueron la hostia. Hacías lo que te salía de los cojones y a nadie le importaba una mierda.


----------



## Liquidadero (26 Ene 2022)

De niño y ya de joven cuando me saqué el carnet (1979) sí que se oía de vez en cuando alguien que había tenido un accidente, pero por lo menos si hablo de lo que yo conozco sólo sé de un caso en el que resultara en muertos.

Y por lo que respecta al miedo, pues no, pero seguramente porque tampoco es uno consciente. Los coches modernos de ahora en caso de accidente son bastante más seguros, y por supuesto lo que uno percibe con los años es que también son más cómodos.


----------



## tomaspg (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Son el país que más viene a España y no suelen hablar mal, dicen la verdad.



Claro los ingleses son ecuánimes y justos por naturaleza, se integran allá donde van y no se creen superiores a nadie.

Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Y lo de las motos...
> 
> En cuanto alguno del pueblo compraba una de más de 250 ya estaba la familia reservando Tanatorio



En todos los grupos de amigos había uno o dos caídos. Y algún grupo con uno o dos supervivientes. Real.


----------



## asakopako (26 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> No, como dice @frangelico , las autovías tienen diferentes generaciones. Las de primera generación proceden de desdoblamientos y algunas variantes de las antiguas Nacionales radiales (la A-1 que viene de la vieja N-I, etc.), y sí son bastante purriosas, e incluso tienen accesos a propiedades colindantes que dan miedo, como cuando daban acceso a las viejas carreteras (La A-1 todavía conserva unos cuantos para llegar a fincas "de bodas" que son simplemente una salida con escaloncillo desde el arcén, chungos de narices).
> 
> Las de segunda generación mejoran, y en general son trazados nuevos, normalmente sin acceso a propiedades colindantes, como por ejemplo la A-8 entre Vizcaya y Santander. Todavía tienen fuertes desniveles y algunos radios de curva algo cicateros, pero en general están razonablemente bien, salvo que muchas de ellas por ser "las segundas" que se construyeron suelen ir ya bastante cerca del límite de capacidad. Construidas entre la segunda mitad de los 80 y final de los 90.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú digas. Una autovía de nueva construcción como es la A-66, que me la conozco bien porque me pilla cerca, tiene una parte que sí era autopista de peaje en Asturias, pero luego ves la zona de Badajoz, que es todo una recta, no tienen excusa, y te dicen que a 90 con lluvia. Por sus cojonazos. En vez de hacer una carretera bien te limitan la velocidad y hala, que pase el siguiente.


----------



## malibux (26 Ene 2022)

En los 70-80 debían matarse como churros. Ahora raro es escuchar de algún conocido que se haya muerto al volante…
Eso sí, la gente sigue conduciendo bastante mal en muchas ocasiones. Retrasados que van a 3 metros de distancia pegados a tu culo yendo a 130-140…qué cruz.


----------



## forestal92 (26 Ene 2022)

Eran libres, follaban y disfrutaban más que nosotros en siete vidas.


----------



## EL FARAON (26 Ene 2022)

Hasta que hemos llegado al 2022 y resulta que ahora hay más suicidios que muertes en carretera y estamos batiendo récords jamás vistos y ya he escuchado que las previsiones para este año serán catastróficas.


----------



## bocadRillo (26 Ene 2022)

Esos viajes por la carretera de Andalucía de madrugada para evitar el calor, porque el coche no tenía aire acondicionado.
Me encantaba viajar de noche y parar en un bar de carretera a estirar las piernas mientras mi padre se tomaba un café... y así hasta llegar al puerto y hacer cola para el melillero junto con la morisma y sus coches reventaos de trastos.
Esos recuerdos se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los 80 fueron la hostia. Hacías lo que te salía de los cojones y a nadie le importaba una mierda.



La definición de libertad era tener 17 años y al salir de casa tu madre te preguntase,
-y ahora dónde vas?
: por aaaaaaaaaahi
- y con quien vas?
: con los de sieeeeeeeepre!!
- no vuelvas tarde!!!!
:que noooooooo!

y ya. Sabías que tu madre te seguía con la vista desde el balcón, pero al doblar la esquina, la libertad!!


----------



## butricio (26 Ene 2022)

Se asumía el riesgo,cosas de la vida

No como ahora con el omniestado jugando al cuento del lobo con botarates amariconados

Antiguamente,en occidente, la gente entregaba su vida a una causa,algo impensable hoy


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (26 Ene 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Y sin asistencia del Race. Vaya cojonazos



y sin Google maps, a pelito, o con suerte con algún mapa impreso de mala muerte que tenía que interpretar el copiloto.

Hoy en día es todo muuuuy fácil...


----------



## etsai (26 Ene 2022)

Cada vez que pienso en los viajes en familia en la fragoneta Vanette de mi tío con los niños sin sillita de seguridad ni cinturón jugando sobre el motor, se me pone la piel de gallina.


----------



## Matgiber11 (26 Ene 2022)

Por vascongada y Cataluña un terror


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> De hecho, el "despegue" económico de Madrid comienza a producirse con claridad a partir del término de los desdoblamientos y finalización de las autovías radiales, en especial la A-3 a Valencia con el cierre del tramo de Contreras.
> 
> La tradicionalmente aislada capital en el centro de la meseta y alejadas de las costas desde tiempos de Felipe II, con sus ventajas estratégicas defensivas y de comunicación centrada en el país en la época de las diligencias pero desventajas en la época de las comunicaciones rápidas hacia los puertos marítimos, quedó finalmente unida a la facilidad logística con la A-3 y el puerto de Valencia (porque el ferrocarril ya iba en declive) y la facilidad de llegar a la costa para veranear o hacer puente de los ciudadanos ya sin ser una aventura de viaje de un día.



Cierto. Madrid fue una isla hasta los años 90 y eso no ayudaba nada. La simbiosis con Valencia a partir de la apertura de la A-3 es lo que lanza la economía mucho más que las supuestas "liberaleces" de Aguirre y compañía.


----------



## Cormac (26 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que no. Aunque los viajes largos se reducían a una vez en verano de Zaragoza a la playa y de la playa a Zaragoza. 
Seat 124.


----------



## djvan (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?



tenia su aquel.:

pero vamos viejunos, viejunos.. cualquiera que tenga más de 40 años lo ha vivido


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

se iba mucho más despacio, se tardaba bastante más y se iba mucho más apretado, siempre con alguna bolsa a mano para los mareos...eso sí para los críos era una diversión, llegabas a un pueblo con la casa llena de personas, animales, las calles llenas de críos jugando, etc

hoy se va mucho más deprisa, se tarda menos y más cómodo, los coches casi siempre vacíos... ni te enteras en las curvas... y no hay apenas críos que se lo pasen teta en el viaje y llegas a pueblos fantasma con alguna casa rural muy chula, sin vida propia ni rapaces que anden revolviendo por los callejos

en resumen, más comodidad menos vida


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Sin sistemas de frenado decentes, sin cinturón, cogiendo el coche para ir de fiesta a nosedónde, bebiendo en verano todos los días, en auténticos calderos en lo referente a seguridad... Poco pasaba.



Eso era una España muy moderna, conozco gente que iba a las fiestas EN CABALLO porque podían beber todo lo que quisieran y el animal siempre les traía de vuelta por la carretera aunque se durmiera encima de el


----------



## Ederto (26 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Eso era una España muy moderna, conozco gente que iba a las fiestas EN CABALLO porque podían beber todo lo que quisieran y el animal siempre les traía de vuelta por la carretera aunque se durmiera encima de el



Eso en algunos sitios sigue pasando. Conozco a uno de Carranza que baja al tren en caballo y luego lo manda de vuelta a casa.


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> La definición de libertad era tener 17 años y al salir de casa tu madre te preguntase,
> -y ahora dónde vas?
> : por aaaaaaaaaahi
> - y con quien vas?
> ...



Y había por tanto una cantidad de ACCIDENTES y MUERTES broootal.... los 80 fueron auténtica ESCABECHINA de la juventuc española entre drogas, alcohol, accidentes de tráfico y demás... yo recuerdo auténticas tragedias en esa época con chopocientos metidos en el típico Renault 5 Turbo del pijo de turno que acababa volcado y todos lanzados por ahí (uno atravesando el cristal, otro acabado partido por la mitad encima de un árbol, otro en lo hondo de un barranco...)

Vamos, que en la sociedad nenaza de hoy día pones a los padres en esa situación y ya me dirás....

Resumiendo: la carreteras eran una MIERDA, los coches otra MIERDA INSEGURA y la gente no tenía límites ni cuidado.... pues los accidentes de tráfico eran casi todos fatales simplemente porque a pesar de que la mayoría de veces no pudieras correr mucho (no daba ni la carretera ni los motores de entonces) las hostias eran siempre contra algo "duro" o directamente contra otro vehículo de frente, con lo que la velocidad de choque se multiplicaba por 2 mínimo.... a eso le sumas la mierda chapa que gastaban los coches (si es que no acumulaban podridos por doquier disminuyendo aún más su resistencia estructural...) y tienes el cóctel completo, si es que no acababas desnucado por el volante...

Resumiendo: la libertac tiene un PRECIO que hoy día nadie querría pagar....


----------



## nada2 (26 Ene 2022)

No se pasaba nada de miedo, era lo normal.
Viajes apretados con todo lo que cabia en el coche, por todos lados.
Los viajes duraban mucho más y eran una aventura.
Si el niño incordiaba, le caia una galleta...
Se llevaba bocadillos de tortilla y carne rebozada para el camino...
Habia que esperar a una bajada para adelantar a un camión...


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso en algunos sitios sigue pasando. Conozco a uno de Carranza que baja al tren en caballo y luego lo manda de vuelta a casa.



Encima no hecha humo, muy ecológico!


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Ene 2022)

es cierto que habían menos autovías,viajes mas lentos y monótonos,a cambio mayor libertad,raro es que se pusieran multas por gilipolleces,cero cámaras,podías ir sin cinturón de seguridad,ni chalecos reflectantes,ni triángulos ,sillas de niños ni polladas varias,aquí estamos vivos y coleando,este estado es criminal,todo lo que hace no es por tu bien o seguridad,es complicarte la vida


----------



## Ederto (26 Ene 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Encima no *hecha* humo, muy ecológico!



*Hecha
Hecha
Hecha
Hecha
Hecha...*


----------



## pedrolo (26 Ene 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo con quien dice que antes no sabíamos conducir. Yo creo que es ahora cuando se conduce peor: se necesitan asistentes para todo y mucha gente parece no saber para qué vale cambiar de marcha.
Subir una rampa, aparcar, salir de un aquaplaning, cambiar luces con rapidez, activar el limpia, posicionarte correctamente en un cambio de dirección para no interrumpir la circulación a los que tienes detrás o delante, desempañar con un trapo mientras conducías, hacerlo con una mano con el codo en la ventanilla abierta….aprovechar hasta el último caballo del motor, cargarlo sabiendo aprovechar hasta el último litro del maletero y, en fin, saber la suficiente mecánica como para hacerte tú buena parte del mantenimiento

edito: sobre el tema: miedo, ninguno. Vivíamos


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me da igual como se mida. Una autopista está diseñada para ser una autopista con sus estándares constructivos. Lo otro es desdoblar una antigua nacional quitando las 3 o 4 curvas más conflictivas o ni eso, poniendo una señal de 60 y tan panchos.
> 
> Alemania tiene autopistas. Italia tiene una pedazo de red de autopistas y no vale la excusa de que si el relieve y bla bla bla porque son igual de montañosos.
> 
> Otros países tienen mucha jeta como Bélgica que las autopistas se las financió la OTAN y están diseñadas para ser pistas de aterrizaje. Pero al margen de casos raros las autopistas mejores son de los países que he mencionado arriba. Ni Francia las ha tenido nunca iguales.



España es mucho más montañoso que Alemania. Que Italia no se. 
Pero creo que después de Suiza España es el país más montañoso de Europa.


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> La definición de libertad era tener 17 años y al salir de casa tu madre te preguntase,
> -y ahora dónde vas?
> : por aaaaaaaaaahi
> - y con quien vas?
> ...



Y sin teléfono móvil para controlarte ni restricciones para entrar en los tugurios más inmundos, que además podían cerrar a la hora que les saliera de la polla. Recuerdo las tajas que pillábamos en la Pensión María de Palamós, que no cerraba nunca, para después coger los coches y presentarnos a las 7 en el horno de pan de Calonge, pillar pastas recién hechas e irnos a la playa a dormir la mona mientras salía el sol...
Eso era libertad.


----------



## Charcuteitor (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?



En absoluto, recuerdo esa epoca con nostalgia.


----------



## HARLEY66 (26 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y sin teléfono móvil para controlarte ni restricciones para entrar en los tugurios más inmundos, que además podían cerrar a la hora que les saliera de la polla. Recuerdo las tajas que pillábamos en la Pensión María de Palamós, que no cerraba nunca, para después coger los coches y presentarnos a las 7 en el horno de pan de Calonge, pillar pastas recién hechas e irnos a la playa a dormir la mona mientras salía el sol...
> Eso era libertad.



Y sin wasap y la gente se encontraba!!!
Y sin subnormales que te etquetan en RRSS echando la pota, etc


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ene 2022)

Menos q por las autovias, llenas de mendrugos hijesdeputs


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (26 Ene 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Habia otra serie en los 70, se llamaba STOP, yo era muy niño , pero mi madre me hacia verla para educarme... Los protagonistas eran guardias civiles de trafico y cada episodio era la histoa de alguien que se moria en un accidente, al que acudian los guardias civiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Se puede ver en RTVE Play. Flipante para conocer como era la España de los 70, las carreteras, los coches, Imagenes duras.



Es mucho más duro ver imágenes de la España actual. Putas, maricones e invasores.
Eso sí, mejores infrestructuras.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Eso en algunos sitios sigue pasando. Conozco a uno de Carranza que baja al tren en caballo y luego lo manda de vuelta a casa.



buf, los carranzanos, hace unas semanas una cuadrilla que andaba de copas, tuvieron un roce con un foráneo y lo tiraron al río, apareció muerto en Ramales...


----------



## automono (26 Ene 2022)

anda que no iba yo a la playa en el coche de mi tía que nos juntábamos 7/ 8 los niños más pequeños encima de las rodillas de los más grandes en el asiento de atrás todo apelotonado.

sobre las autovías de España dan un poco de asco, la que une Zaragoza con Madrid la A2, tiene muchos puntos que si los tomas a 120 ya te la estás jugando un poco.
joder ya que haces una autovía, coño haz un trazado con curvas abiertas por mucho que haya montañas no es excusa, y si no las que hacen la curva peraltada al revés que te escupe hacia fuera de la curva... 
si mira con un mapa el trazado de muchas carretera españolas curvas que podrían ser rectas, un montón de cosas que no tienen sentido que parecen hechas mal a propósito


----------



## Patito Feo (26 Ene 2022)

Yo no tengo tan mal recuerdo.

Me gustaban mis veranos.



No te puedes imaginar lo que era la LIBERTAD.


----------



## elnemacio1 (26 Ene 2022)

Menudos recuerdos los viajes Madrid-Malaga con el 127 y todos metidos dentro del coche apretujados por la N-IV, se salía de madrugada y al llegar al puente largo de Aranjuez te comias un atascado de cuidado, restos de ostiazos en el tramo Tembleque-Madridejos y luego la odisea de despeñaperros y el tramo de Bailén, luego en la N-323 había un tramo en los límites de las provincias de Jaén y Granada que era muy peligroso y siempre veías alguna piña grave.

Otra zona donde daba miedo era la antigua ruta de los portugueses, menudas ostias se daban en la N-620.


----------



## josesumm (26 Ene 2022)

Me he acordado de mi padre.
Trabajo de comercial y alguno as años se hacían 100.000 kms al año, una barbaridad.
Empezó sobre el año 50 a viajar y tenía multitud de anécdotas y historias que le pasaron en la carretera, tuvo varios accidentes tanto en moto como coche.
El problema sobre todo en los 50 y primeros de los 60 era que casi nadie viajaba en coche y mas por carreteras perdidas como iba el .
Uno de los accidentes que le ocurrió fue de madrugada se salió de la carretera y el coche quedo destrozado, el sufrió heridas pero pudo salir y estuvo horas andando por la carretera hasta que llego a un pueblo ya exhausto y toco la primera casa que vio para pedir ayuda, al abrirle el se desmayo ya pues estaba bastante mal. Luego tuvo relación con esa familia muchos años.
Otro golpe fue en moto, se rompió la pierna totalmente, no había nadie y como pudo se subió otra vez en lamoto y condujo hasta que llego a un pueblo a pedir ayuda.
LAs carreteras eran malísimas y se tardaban muchísimas horas mas que ahora en llegar a cualquier lado, por ejemplo para ir Madrid Barcelona era por una carretera convencional pasando mil millones de pueblos , los coches tambien malísimos de la inseguridad y incomodidad, se viajaba con mantas pues no había calefacción en muchos modelos, un accidente en invierno a una avería al dejarte inmovilizado podría suponer tu muerte de frio.


----------



## Ederto (26 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> buf, los carranzanos, hace unas semanas una cuadrilla que andaba de copas, tuvieron un roce con un foráneo y lo tiraron al río, apareció muerto en Ramales...



Son gente brava de buen corazón, pero chorradas cero.


----------



## JmDt (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que siempre que iba de viaje en semana santa o verano veía al menos 1 coche en la cuneta echando humo en el motor. Eso ahora es rarísimo verlo, entonces era no habitual pero sí mucho más frecuente.



En 2022 lo verás si te refieres a un convoy militar.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (26 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Y había por tanto una cantidad de ACCIDENTES y MUERTES broootal.... los 80 fueron auténtica ESCABECHINA de la juventuc española entre drogas, alcohol, accidentes de tráfico y demás... yo recuerdo auténticas tragedias en esa época con chopocientos metidos en el típico Renault 5 Turbo del pijo de turno que acababa volcado y todos lanzados por ahí (uno atravesando el cristal, otro acabado partido por la mitad encima de un árbol, otro en lo hondo de un barranco...)
> 
> Vamos, que en la sociedad nenaza de hoy día pones a los padres en esa situación y ya me dirás....
> 
> ...



Yo perdí un primo de 17 años. Lo típico, volvían varios de fiesta por la noche por una carretera de pueblo de montaña en el coche descapotable del pijo de turno como dices tú. Siniestro total.


----------



## Ederto (26 Ene 2022)

pedrolo dijo:


> edito: sobre el tema: miedo, ninguno. Vivíamos



Lo de vivíamos no lo pueden contar los 5.000 muertos que había cada año.


----------



## perrosno (26 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ni teléfono móvil. Éramos unos temerarios.



Y sin cinturón, ni casco en las motos nano. Y nunca pasaba nahhh de nahhhhh


----------



## pabloMM (26 Ene 2022)

A mi me dan más miedo las autopistas a ninguna parte. Nos han apardalado tanto que ya la gente cuando va en nacional van súper acojonados, sin adelantar aunque tengan una recta enorme, sin guardar distancia con el camión para dejar a otros adelantar. Yo sin despeinarme adelanto 5 coches si hace falta. También me da rabia la cantidad de líneas de adelantamiento que han quitado, y rebajando los límites para que la gente no las use. Fijate también que siempre hay una gasolinera en una recta larga para que la gente no adelante. 

Estaban construidas de manera más sostenible con el medio ambiente. Hay autovías que van tan altas que el coche tiene una pendiente estable durante km, cuando es más eficiente para el combustible si tienes subidas y bajadas y el resto plano. Yo lo veo como otra forma más de corrupción, porque de qué sirve tener esa estabilidad si no se puede correr? Para qué gastarse tanto en cimientos? Por mucho que llueva en una zona levantar más de medio metro es absurdo.


----------



## Don Luriio (26 Ene 2022)

Antes de la democracia había menos muertos por asesinatos y delincuencia y menos suicidios. En la época de Paco se vivía con menos miedo. Ahora el miedo es la divisa de la sociedad, la sociedad del miedo. Incluso os han inoculado el miedo al pasado, como demuestra este hilo


----------



## Lanzalosdados (26 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo haber viajado en un Ford scort cuando era un niño con los padres de un amigo y el notas iba a lo que daba el coche, 170-180, lo que fuera. Ahora vas a 125-130 por autovías de puta madre y te dejas atrás al 95% de los coches.


----------



## tixel (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.



Poquísimos tengo visto yo, pero lo prefiero mil veces a ir a 50 a todos lados, los picoletos en cada curva y toda la mierda de ahora. Han destruido totalmente el placer de coger el coche. Yo ahora voy más acojonado, pero por miedo a esos mierdas y sus putas multas. Casi odio coger el coche y mira que me gustaban.
A ver si os pensáis que era la ruleta rusa. La inmensa mayoría de la gente no tenía accidentes y muchos de ellos pasándose media vida en la carretera. Y había algunos que ya se contaba entre la gente que tenía todos los boletos para matarse y muchas veces acertaban. Como la vida misma.
Quien pone su seguridad delante de su libertad no merece ninguna de ellas.


----------



## yonocompro (26 Ene 2022)

Miedo?
Podías echar un polvo cada 100 km, a 2.000 pesetas el polvo.
Y llenabas el tanque con 2.000 pesetas.

El aseo en las estaciones de repostaje estaba en una caseta, por la parte atrás.
Nunca había jabón ni papel higiénico.

Tenías que acertar pa meter el zurullo en el agujero y no cagarte encima.


----------



## victormiw (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que siempre que iba de viaje en semana santa o verano veía al menos 1 coche en la cuneta echando humo en el motor. Eso ahora es rarísimo verlo, entonces era no habitual pero sí mucho más frecuente.



En aquella época se echaba agua al radiador para refrigerar el motor y claro en verano después de unas horas conduciendo empezaba a hervir el agua 

Ahora las maravillosas aventuras de aquella época vuelven... ¡con los coches eléctricos! En este vídeo un señor explica cómo es perfectamente viable hacer un viaje por carretera en uno de estos coches.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Y había por tanto una cantidad de ACCIDENTES y MUERTES broootal.... los 80 fueron auténtica ESCABECHINA de la juventuc española entre drogas, alcohol, accidentes de tráfico y demás... yo recuerdo auténticas tragedias en esa época con chopocientos metidos en el típico Renault 5 Turbo del pijo de turno que acababa volcado y todos lanzados por ahí (uno atravesando el cristal, otro acabado partido por la mitad encima de un árbol, otro en lo hondo de un barranco...)
> 
> Vamos, que en la sociedad nenaza de hoy día pones a los padres en esa situación y ya me dirás....
> 
> ...



También suma que la juventud bebía y se drogaba mucho más que ahora y no había casi control , que te pillaran borracho o un radar era casi un milagro.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> descojónate, pero la generalización de los teléfonos móviles hizo que las muertes en carretera cayeran en picado. Lo explicó un jerifalte de la DGT. Antes alguien se daba la ostia del siglo, tenía que pasar otra persona, que se bajaba, veía el percal, salía cagando leches a una gasolinera y desde ahí llamaba, ahora llama el propio accidentado, o un pasajero. Resultado: 15 minutos cruciales para marcar una diferencia.



No solo eso en España no habia ambulancias como las conocemos ahora ... 
eran de la cruz roja y no asistenciales . 

Es decir te cargaban y te soltaban en el hospital normalmente morian en el trayecto si era algo medianamente importante. Hace unos años en un viaje a marruecos vi lo mismo, accidente con heridos . Un tio jodidop casi muerto . llega ambulancia lo saca como un trapo y lo mete dentro .... los tios que conducian se suben delante y tiran hospital mas cercano Casablanca 180km .


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> *Hecha
> Hecha
> Hecha
> Hecha
> Hecha...*



Perdón, echa.
Cosas de escribir rápido, srry


----------



## perrosno (26 Ene 2022)

Y sin sensor de luces o limpiaparabrisas nano. Hostia y sin elevador eléctrico del portón trasero, bufffff, éramos unos temerarios!!!!!!!


Lo de viajar con un mapa de papel y perderse menos a veces que con el puto gps, ya si eso pal siguiente mensaje. 

Lo único que si reconozco ha sido una ventaja, la dirección asistida. ¿Pero muchas otras cosas? Ganas de complicarnos la vida, meter coste y peso sin mas.


----------



## tixel (26 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pues algo así



Que envidia de aquella época. Ahora vivimos en la pura distopía.


----------



## Chino Negro (26 Ene 2022)

Al menos no te acuchillaban los seres de luz


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Ene 2022)

Resumiendo: no pasábamos miedo ninguno.
Parabas en la gasolinera o en el área de servicio a tomarte un bocadillo y airearte y no te atracaban bandas ni te desvalijaban.


----------



## Tadeus (26 Ene 2022)

Me pregunto a cuánta gente que no vivió aquellos viajes le explotaría la cabeza viendo esta película.


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Ene 2022)

josesumm dijo:


> Me he acordado de mi padre.
> Trabajo de comercial y alguno as años se hacían 100.000 kms al año, una barbaridad.
> Empezó sobre el año 50 a viajar y tenía multitud de anécdotas y historias que le pasaron en la carretera, tuvo varios accidentes tanto en moto como coche.
> El problema sobre todo en los 50 y primeros de los 60 era que casi nadie viajaba en coche y mas por carreteras perdidas como iba el .
> ...



Me siento identificado, pues tengo familiares ya jubilados "viajantes" como se decía antes que contaban penurias similares... y eso que alguno tuvo suerte y hasta conseguía que alguna grúa lo acercara... por algo se decía aquello de "carretera y manta"....

Por cierto, que en verano con el calor, los puertos de montaña y sobre todo las "tartanas" de la época con motor trasero los viajes eran también un poema.... recuerdo como especialmente graciosa la anécdota de un vecino que le decíamos en plan de coña el "comepolos" porque el pobre cuando iba a la playa en su vetusto "seíllas" de motor trasero (el 850 creo recordar) tenía que ir en tirantes y con la CALEFACCIÓN PUESTA para ayudar a refrigerar el motor y no le diera un calentón jodiendo la culata cuando le tocaba subir cuestas... y para que no sufriera una lipotimia su "amante esposa" llevaba en el regazo una nevera portátil petada de polos de hielo que le iba pasando todo el camino para que se refrescara como pudiera.... así que el colega llegaba a la playa apestando a polos de limón o fresa según tocara, jajajajaja!

Ah, el miniventilador paco atornillado al salpicadero y el pañuelo en la cabeza no faltaban tampoco, si a eso le sumas que el tipo era gordo, calvo, peludo y se llamaba Manolo la estampa de paquismo era inenarrable....


----------



## Hubardo (26 Ene 2022)

No se pasaba miedo, porque se vivía sin miedo.


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Me pregunto a cuánta gente que no vivió aquellos viajes le explotaría la cabeza viendo esta película.



Otra clásica road movie española, sí. Eran tremendas esas carreteras.


----------



## Riina (26 Ene 2022)

-Ah, que recuerdos de aquella època.
Es difícil que los menores de 35 años entiendan que eran aquellas carreteras llenas de curvas. Recuerdo antes de construir el Eix del Ebre en 1991, que se tardaba 45 minutos en ir de Ginestar a Benifallet, con mil curvas, lo que ahora son 10 minutos. Después, hasta Tortosa, un infierno de curvas más. 
Desde hace años ya no veo carreteras sin las rayas pintadas en los bordes y en el centro. Había algunas carreteras sin pintura. Cuando hacía niebla, literalmente no te podías guiar por nada. Me acojoné vivo con 20 años en una de de esas carreteras. 
Aun veo R18, R-21, y algunos otros coches antiguos. Me pregunto como podíamos ir en esos coches, pues íbamos. En verano, lo mejor fue la instalación de los aires acondicionados en los vehículos.


----------



## forestal92 (26 Ene 2022)

Más vale morir habiendo estado vivo que padecer muerte en vida.


----------



## Trovador (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Camaro SS (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que siempre que iba de viaje en semana santa o verano veía al menos 1 coche en la cuneta echando humo en el motor. Eso ahora es rarísimo verlo, entonces era no habitual pero sí mucho más frecuente.



Si, la mayoria Mercedes alemanes con sus radiadorcillos de mierda no aptos para zonas calidas.


----------



## computer_malfuction (26 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> , en Tordesillas, un cruce infernal y tercermundista entre la carretera de Portugal a Francia por Salamanca



Esa carretera ha matado a más gente que cien enfermedades juntas.Entre que estaba hecha una mierda y los portugueses, que conducían como el culo, había accidentes a paladas.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (26 Ene 2022)

automono dijo:


> anda que no iba yo a la playa en el coche de mi tía que nos juntábamos 7/ 8 los niños más pequeños encima de las rodillas de los más grandes en el asiento de atrás todo apelotonado.
> 
> sobre las autovías de España dan un poco de asco, *la que une Zaragoza con Madrid la A2, tiene muchos puntos que si los tomas a 120 ya te la estás jugando un poco.*
> joder ya que haces una autovía, coño haz un trazado con curvas abiertas por mucho que haya montañas no es excusa, y si no las que hacen la curva peraltada al revés que te escupe hacia fuera de la curva...
> si mira con un mapa el trazado de muchas carretera españolas curvas que podrían ser rectas, un montón de cosas que no tienen sentido que parecen hechas mal a propósito




Es que está peraltada al revés.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que siempre que iba de viaje en semana santa o verano veía al menos 1 coche en la cuneta echando humo en el motor. Eso ahora es rarísimo verlo, entonces era no habitual pero sí mucho más frecuente.



Ahora los ves esperando que llegue una grúa, los bomberos y un par de ambulancias porque han pinchado una rueda.
La España en color, que dice la tele.


----------



## chameleon (26 Ene 2022)

los adelantamientos, recuerdo a mi padre meter tercera y pisar a fondo en el SEAT 124

en cada uno pensaba que nos matabamos


----------



## Covaleda (26 Ene 2022)

Y no me puedo creer que nadie haya aportado la imprescindible banda sonora:


----------



## circodelia2 (26 Ene 2022)

Qué cojonacos tenía el 600 con el motor en el maletero 
....


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Ene 2022)

Hora de llamar a Paco Costas. No os perdáis este vídeo:


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Ene 2022)

Para los jovencitos:

Alguno sabe qué coño es un "cambio de luces" en un adelantamiento de noche en una carretera normal?. Eso sí que era precioso si se ejecutaba con precisión.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Ene 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Y no me puedo creer que nadie haya aportado la imprescindible banda sonora:



Justo he puesto otro video de este programa sin darme cuenta que ya lo habías puesto.

Recuerdo estos programas cuando yo tenía 5 años, se me quedaron grabados a fuego.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Ene 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Justo he puesto otro video de este programa sin darme cuenta que ya lo habías puesto.
> 
> Recuerdo estos programas cuando yo tenía 5 años, se me quedaron grabados a fuego.



Eran cojonudos, yo no me perdía uno.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> La definición de libertad era tener 17 años y al salir de casa tu madre te preguntase,
> -y ahora dónde vas?
> : por aaaaaaaaaahi
> - y con quien vas?
> ...



O esta otra situación en los 80 o 90:

"mamá, me independizo y voy a vivir solo a un piso"
Mamá Francesa: au revoir!
Mamá Inglesa: see you!
Mamá Alemana: Bis bald!
Mamá Española: "cómo que te vas?, A dónde? Y con quién?, pero tú sabes la de gente mala que hay en el mundo? Ayyyy que me vais a matar tu y tus hermanos a disgustos!"


----------



## luron (26 Ene 2022)

Yo iba de pasajero en el 124 de mis padres (y posteriormente en el 131), sin cinturones de seguridad en asiento trasero, sin elevadores para niño ni reposacabezas, ni nada.

Las carreteras eran las antiguas nacionales y sólo recuerdo tener miedo cuando pasábamos por Despeñaperros (se veían restos de algún vehículo que se había despeñado ).


----------



## Millar (26 Ene 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pero era en la cuarta potensia indujtrial del planeta.



EEUU, URSS, Japón, Alemania Occidental, UK, Francia, Italia...


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Ene 2022)

Ahora cuando empiecen a cobrar por las autovias y vayais por las nacionales respirareis el aire Paco de las mismas, yo ya tengo preparado el cassete de los chichos, la banda sonora de las mejores canciones dedicadas al Caudillo, y el cassete de Fuerza Nueva.

Estoy por vender mi coche y comprarme un coche Paco de los ultimos años del Paquismo.


----------



## Triyuga (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía eso era peor que África.



Un ingles Nunca dira nada bueno de España.
Son ingleses, pero no son tontos...


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ene 2022)

Cuando trabajaba en Ronda, plena serrania, como sabréis, en verano se me ocurrió llevar el coche. Ingenuo de Mi, al llegar a Ecija por la N VI, en vez de seguir a Sevilla y coger la carretera de El Coroniel y Zahara de la Sierra (que tambien era de cuidado), cogí por el tramo mas corto, en linea 'recta' hacia el sur. AL llegar a Osuna se acababa el llano y se presentaron 60km por las montañas de Malaga en una carretera tercermundista. Tardé lo menos hora y media en hacer el recorrido. Fué chulo, pero a la vez terrible. Me dió la sensacion de que si me averiaba alli, nadie me encontraria.

En el 94.

Una vez en Ronda y con coche, me dedique a recorrer toda la serrania y todo el Oeste de la prov. de Cádiz, zonas muy montañosas. Grazalema, donde hacia excursiones al pinsapar, los Alcornocales, la Sierra de las Nieves.... y visité un dia Gibraltar, por cierto, La Linea me pareció el horror. Tambien iba a Marbella, a la playa, comia sardinas asada que cocinaban en la misma playa. Ricas.

Me conozco muchos restaurantes de pueblo de la zona , en Ubrique, Grazalema, el Gaucin, Zahara de la Sierra, El Bosque, los Gazules, Jimena de la Frontera, etc... Y por supuesto, mi preferido era el Pedro Romero en Ronda.

Pero lo que mas me gustaba, ya digo era hacer excursiones por la Sierra de Grazalema y el pinsapar. Aparcaba el coche al borde del embalse de Zahara a las 9 de la maña y subia a la sierra, el pinsapar es precioso. Recuerdos chulisimos, una vez llego a la cima que despues baja al pinsapar y de repente me vi envuelto entre MILES de mariposas, increible. Otra vez vi un cortejo entre halcones volando a velocidad de vértigo. Me encontraba con jabalies y montones de jabatos pequeñitos, etc...

Una zona preciosa.

Me traje semillas de Pinsapo que plante en la aldea, pero no las cuidé, estaba trabajando por España y apenas iba , y los arboles no salieron adelante. Debí plantarlas en macetas y trasplantarlos cuando fuesen ya de 1m.

Tener pinsapos es una de las asignaturas pendientes en mi jardin botanico, es el abeto mas chulo que hay. Las flores que sueltan el polen son rojas.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ene 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Qué cojonacos tenía el 600 con el motor en el maletero
> ....



No, el motor estaba atras, el maletero estaba en el capó. Apenas cabía una maleta pequeña.


----------



## Autómata (26 Ene 2022)

Yo no soy tan mayor, de niño y adolescente pillé la edad de oro de las infraestructuras en España, fondos de cohesión, empresas de construcción y dinero rulando a raudales, y la cosa ya estaba mejorando mucho. Pero si que recuerdo que se hacían frecuentes encuestas de las preocupaciones de los españolitos, y los accidentes de tráfico estaba de tercero , después del terrorismo de ETA y la droga..... Que felices éramos, no sabíamos lo que nos venía encima.....


----------



## Busher (26 Ene 2022)

No. No se pasaba miedo, el miedo es un lujo. Cuando algo HAY QUE HACERLO y solo hay una forma de hacerlo, no puedes hacerlo sistematicamente con miedo aunque sea peligroso. Has de naturalizar los riesgos y tirar para delante. Quien no sea capaz de hacerlo, vivira atenazado y castrado.


----------



## pegaso (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> no joder! un muerto en la carretera dura cero coma. Lo que sí era un clásico era ver cristalitos en incorporaciones.



He visto muchos y si que estaban tiempo en la carretera, normalmente tapados por mantas..
Este siglo creo que no he visto ninguno.


----------



## Genis Vell (26 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo los viajes de veraneo en mi infancia relacionados con el coche, finales de los 80 e inicios de los 90, detalles sueltos:

De Bilbao a Alicante, por carretera secundaria casi al completo o al menos gran parte, 10/12h te comías mínimo
Salir a las 4 de la mañana para pasar el menor tiempo al sol en carretera, que te quedabas pegado a los asientos
Mi madre preparando comida para el viaje y para cuando llegáramos a destino así como termos con café para mi padre
3 niños atrás, sin cinturón y dando por culo, yo el que más, lo que hacia a mi padre jurar en hebreo
Jugar con mi padre a adivinar la marca del camión que venia de frente
Adelantamientos constantes a camiones y que parar a mear era tener que adelantarlos de nuevo lo que hacia a mi padre jurar en hebreo
Maleteros petados y el resto de cosas en los pies o similar, cada viaje más cargados, lo que hacia a mi padre jurar en hebreo
El sonido del marcha atrás en un Simca 1200 color butano
Parar a pelo en cualquier arcén, plantar el chiringo y a comer tranquilamente
Mi padre cambiar una rueda el solito en un arcén en un viaje que hicimos a Portugal
Viajar por la costa brava con una pareja amiga y sus hijos sin alojamiento, dormir en el coche los niños y las mujeres, los hombres al raso
Meter el coche hasta la cocina en sitios que ahora seria imposible legalmente, playas, montes...
Mis hermanas potando cada dos por tres
Tumbarme en la parte de atrás encima de mis hermanas de noche y ver el velocímetro del Sierra (nuestro siguiente coche, coste: 2.000.000 de pesetas) reflejado en la ventanilla del conductor, con sus luces y el rojo y el azul de la calefacción... era hipnótico me trae tantos recuerdos...

Ahora que lo pienso vaya santos, mi padre y mi madre...


----------



## sebososabroso (26 Ene 2022)

Sería un coñazo para el conductor, pero el pasajero lo disfrutaba muchísimo, cruzabas decenas de pueblos, donde veías sus gentes y pensabas cuales serían sus inquietudes, las velocidades no eran muy altas pero no hacía falta, los camiones tenían incluso un piloto para indicarte cuando les podías adelantar. Si te parabas en un arcén y llevabas niños siempre estaba el camionero o el particular que te paraba y preguntaba si estabas bien.
No tenías miedo de la guardia civil, sabías que lo hacían por tu bien, y estaban para ayudarte, las carreteras estaban con un firme en buenas condiciones en su mayoría.
Eran viajes largos sin aire acondicionado, se salía a las 5 de mañana, de noche, y llegabas antes de comer, parabas en todas las fuentes y comíamos bocadillos de chorizo.
Cuando uno de tus hermanos vomitaba, sabías que tu tiempo se acababa, al final se acababa vomitando todo el coche en bolsas, se revisaba bien que fueran herméticas.


----------



## jota1971 (26 Ene 2022)

Era un autentico drama, el tiempo se detenia, chino chano, sin prisa y sin pausa....se mataban como moscas....


----------



## nomeconsta (26 Ene 2022)

Yo la verdad es que iba acojonado temiendo en cada curva que nos asaltaran unos bandoleros, era chungo de cojones


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2022)

¿miedo de qué? Todo lo que comentáis era tecnología punta. Un 131 supermirafiori era un cochazo de la hostia. Y las carreteras no estaban ni mal ni bien. Estaban como estaban, era lo que había y tu lo sabías. 

Es como cuando ves un avión comercial de los años 30 ...








jajajajajajajjaja...... venga, valientes, quién se atreve a subir ahí? Pues eso era para las clases privilegiadas. 

Y en el caso de la conducción, entonces, como ahora, no había miedo porque todo conductor que se precie sabe que nadie conduce mejor que él y que la culpa siempre es de los demás. Claro que se pensaba en los accidentes, pero se concebían como eso, como accidentes.


----------



## Ufo (26 Ene 2022)

Había menos miedo a la muerte... Se iba sin cinturón y se podía fumar


----------



## JyQ (26 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pues algo así



Merece la pena ver cada segundo de este vídeo.


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> ¿miedo de qué? Todo lo que comentáis era tecnología punta. Un 131 supermirafiori era un cochazo de la hostia. Y las carreteras no estaban ni mal ni bien. Estaban como estaban, era lo que había y tu lo sabías.
> 
> Es como cuando ves un avión comercial de los años 30 ...
> 
> ...



Este era un viaje de ricos en los años 30, 10 días para llegar a Sudáfrica y el equivalente a £10k de hoy por sentido.






En trastos como este a menos de 200km/h


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Merece la pena ver cada segundo de este vídeo.



Es muy bueno, sí.


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Ene 2022)

no
había menos atracadores vestidos de uniforme verde


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Ene 2022)

Podías hacer autostop y te paraban ,joder!


----------



## socrates99 (26 Ene 2022)

Pues si,estaba la chica de la curva y los grandes éxitos de Esteso con “la Ramona”,en cassete


----------



## Knabenschiessen (26 Ene 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Pues si,estaba la chica de la curva y los grandes éxitos de Esteso con “la Ramona”,en cassete



@QuiqueCamoiras 

Este señor seguro nos puede contar un par de anécdotas de lo que era conducir en España en los 70 y 80...


----------



## fluffy (26 Ene 2022)

El planteamiento del OP es tan estúpido como cuestionarte la calidad de un viaje por las calzadas romanas hace 2000 años.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo de pequeño haber ido a Andorra con un SEAT PANDA, con una nevada de medio metro.


Las ruedas eran como las de un vehículo de 50cc actual








Para quien no sepa como eran los Pandas por dentro.


El asiento de atrás era como una tela gruesa colgada, sin cinturones














El tablier... ya lo decían "tienes menos detalles que un seat panda"


----------



## Hamtel (26 Ene 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> Hora de llamar a Paco Costas. No os perdáis este vídeo:



Tremendos los especialistas que chocaban con esos hierros. Esta serie enseñaba muy bien lo que se debía hacer en muchas situaciones. No me perdía ningún capítulo


----------



## Capitán Walker (26 Ene 2022)

Yo recuerdo a toda mi familia metida en un Seat 124 cargado hasta las trancas atravesando la Media Fanega camino de Andalucía.


----------



## reload (26 Ene 2022)

No se pasaba ningún miedo, éramos jóvenes e invulnerables.


----------



## Capitán Walker (26 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tremendos los especialistas que chocaban con esos hierros. Esta serie enseñaba muy bien lo que se debía hacer en muchas situaciones. No me perdía ningún capítulo



Lo mejor se todo es que las ostias eran de verdad y sin airbags, abs, chasis con absorción de energía ni esas polladas.


----------



## The near is end (26 Ene 2022)

reset dijo:


> Mi padre contaba, en los 80, como cada dos por tres tenían que auxiliar a accidentados en carreteras nacionales de interior. Entonces, sin teléfonos móviles, ni ambulancias ni leches. Los llevabas tu al hospital.
> 
> He visto varios accidentes con muertos, y amigos y conocidos han caído con la moto o el coche.... Y sin embargo habiendo hecho más km que mi padre y viajado mucho más, no he visto creo ningún accidente grave en los últimos 25 años (toco madera) donde habré hecho cerca del millon de km viajando.
> 
> En los 80 matarse con la rd o el r5 turbo entraba dentro de lo "normal".



Yo tuve 1 rd de 75 y 2 de 350cc. con 18 a 25 años. Mi angel de la guarda estaba ya hasta los coj..., vaya salvajada de moto. Se mataban mucho los chavales. Tambien cogia un Kaddett GSI de la familia, el combo perfecto para parmarla vamos. Tuve suerte


----------



## Zbigniew (26 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tremendos los especialistas que chocaban con esos hierros. Esta serie enseñaba muy bien lo que se debía hacer en muchas situaciones. No me perdía ningún capítulo



La voz de Paco era acojonante.Eran otros tiempos, había gente que iba a dedo hasta Alemania o Suiza.


----------



## socrates99 (26 Ene 2022)

Jodo la RD 350,el pepino más bestial creado nunca.


----------



## El pernales (26 Ene 2022)

Mi pueblo. No pillaba muy lejos, a unos 70 kilómetros. Me acuerdo de ir con mi padre al pinar a por leña y meterla en sacos. Aquí en la capital aún teníamos bilbaína en casa y mi padre cargaba el r5 hasta las trancas. Ponía la baca y cargaba tres y hasta cuatro sacos de leña en ella y luego abatía los asientos traseros y metía otros dos. Echaba una manta por encima y nos metía a mi hermana y a mi tumbados a la larga. En los huecos que quedaban, metían las patatas y el equipaje. Aún recuerdo el r5 casi rozando el suelo. En una ocasión se cruzó un jabalí y lo atropellamos. El coche se quedó hecho puré y cuando vino la guardia civil y vio el coche con los sacos y cargados hasta arriba nos dijo que gracias a que íbamos como un ariete no habíamos volcado.
También recuerdo que nada más llegar a casa había que llamar a la abuela para decirle que habíamos llegado con bien a casa.
Hoy viajes así serían impensables


----------



## Archibald (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> El tipico viaje de toda la familia metida en el 600 con maletas arriba 600 km a la playa subiendo y bajando puertos tragando humo de camiones y adelantando a pedales con vuestro padre asfixiado?



Solo se pasaba miedo cuando se viajaba a Cagaluña para que tu PUTA madre hiciera mamadas a 5 duros.


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> Pues si,estaba la chica de la curva y los grandes éxitos de Esteso con “la Ramona”,en cassete



Me estoy acordando de esas canciones. El chófer del bus de colegio ponía estas , además de la Ramona, cuando yo iba a primero o segundo de EGB.


----------



## Espectrum (26 Ene 2022)

que va a haber miedo si se podía ir pedo conduciendo....


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Ene 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> En aquella época los coches en España eran iguales que los de cualquier país europeo. Las carreteras parecidas, menos autopistas aunque ya empezaba a haber.
> 
> A día de hoy, los coches en España son iguales que los de cualquier país europeo. Las carreteras parecidas, más autopistas aunque ya no se construyen kms prácticamente.
> 
> ...



*A ver, relacióname por orden de importancia cuáles eran las otras tres potencias del mundo que estaban por delante en aquel entonces, y las otras 170 que estaban por detrás.*

Es para un amigo.


----------



## Busher (26 Ene 2022)

Ufo dijo:


> Había menos miedo a la muerte... Se iba sin cinturón y se podía fumar



Habia una libertad para vivir sin miedo que ahora no estan dispuestos a permitirnos.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (26 Ene 2022)

Ahora que recuerdo, en el tebeo de Astérix en Hispania lanzaban alguna pulla sobre el estado de las carreteras, aunque se supone que estaban siempre de obras


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Todo eso se acabó con el fin del petróleo barato


----------



## Pantxin (26 Ene 2022)

Si le preguntas a tu madre..........¿que te cuenta? ¿es lo suficientemente viejuna?


----------



## McRotor (26 Ene 2022)

La gente estaba curtida y sabia conducir...

Ahora con tant autopista parecemos todos madrileños al volante en cuanto caen 4 gotas, aparecen 2 curvas o se estrecha la via.


----------



## reset (26 Ene 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Yo tuve 1 rd de 75 y 2 de 350cc. con 18 a 25 años. Mi angel de la guarda estaba ya hasta los coj..., vaya salvajada de moto. Se mataban mucho los chavales. Tambien cogia un Kaddett GSI de la familia, el combo perfecto para parmarla vamos. Tuve suerte




Tu tienes una misión en la vida jejeje. Eso me dicen a mi. 

Desde luego si tuviste la rd 3.5 con 18-20, y sigues vivo y entero...... O eres muy prudente y cabal, o además de haber podido competir tienes todos los dioses a tu favor jejeje. 

Yo la probé, una preparada, y baje con las piernas temblando.....aquello no dejaba que la rueda delantera tocase el suelo. No se la compré porque tenía claro que me mataba. 200.000 ptas, lo mismo que costaron las piezas de la reparación de la mía. 

Con 18 me hice una 125 y que llevaba a tope. La parti literalmente dos veces. Y un 2.0 inyeccion gasolina con el que rompí mano desde los 12 y que se meaba al golf gti de colegas. 

Mi padre me pagaba un seguro de vida, con eso te lo digo todo y nunca me hice nada ni tuve ningún susto gordo. 

Todos los accidentes con la moto por culpa de otros. 

Deje de usarla el día que casi se mata un amigo con la misma moto, que se compró por mi. Tarde 10 años en montarme en otra, una 700 que tengo que uso en plan dominguero. Mucha fuerza pero nada que ver con la rabia de una 2t.

Hoy en día no se pueden hacer aquellas cosas que hacíamos.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Era exactamente igual que ahora. Unos barrios de blancos rodeados de muros con concertinas y torretas con guardias armados y un 95% de la ciudad de auténtico puto asco.



mira que os flipáis algunos, concertinas y torretas, flipao.


----------



## roquerol (26 Ene 2022)

Se conducía sin miedo y eso que los sistemas de seguridad eran los que eran (no existían).


----------



## ugeruge (26 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor de aquella época eran los butrones en cualquier carretera que salían por alguna lluvia torrencial y ni señalizados ni pollas. Si tenías suerte solo reventabas una rueda, dabas un bote o te salía volando el tapacubos y te tocaba ir a buscarlo al campo. Si no te sonreía la fortuna partias ballestas o dabas con el chasis y temblaba hasta la última molécula de tu ser y al pueblo más cercano a reparar (siempre había algún taller especializado en estos temas cerca de los butrones, curioso tema) y si tenías mala suerte, acababas abajo de algún terraplén ya fuese al esquivarlo o de rebote
Anda que no había coches en los terraplenes muchas veces enteros y otras veces espachurrados. Seguro que alguno todavía tenía al conductor y todo


----------



## Invitator (26 Ene 2022)

Ya se ha comentado que en los coches de "viejunos" no había cinturones de seguridad traseros (los delanteros eran dos tiras sueltas como los cinturones de seguridad de los aviones, normalmente caídas en el suelo, que se colocaban sujetando una tira con una mano, otra tira con otra mano y el volante con las rodillas... mientras entrabas, sin parar, por una incorporación a la M30 porque hasta ahí no era obligatorio llevar abrochado el cinturón).

No llevabas chaleco reflectante, ni triángulo de señalización, ni mucho menos luz v16.

Pero todo eso se sustituía con...

LA LATA DE ACEITE DE 2 LITROS

Era norma no escrita que cuando un coche se cascara en el arcén se tenía que bajar el conductor, sacar la lata de aceite de dos litros del maletero (que siempre se llevaba por si había que "rellenar") y colocar la misma a 30 metros del coche averiado.

Los arcenes eran hervideros de latas de aceite


----------



## Ederto (26 Ene 2022)

reset dijo:


> Con 18 me hice una 125 y que llevaba a tope. La parti literalmente dos veces. Y un 2.0 inyeccion gasolina con el que rompí mano desde los 12 y que se meaba al golf gti de colegas. Mi padre me pagaba un seguro de vida, con eso te lo digo todo y nunca me hice nada ni tuve ningún susto gordo.
> *
> Todos los accidentes con la moto por culpa de otros.*
> 
> ...



Clásico comentario de motero de barra de bar. Lo he oído mil veces. Y da igual si el accidente es porque ibas a 210 en una zona de 30, atropellaste un erizo o pillaste una mancha de aceite de un camión que iba delante con un manguito roto. Como te osties y te mates, te quedes medio gilipollas o paralítico del cuello para abajo da igual de quién sea la culpa.

Tengo un colega motero que dice "solo hay dos tipos de moteros, los que se han ostiado y los que se van a ostiar"


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Ene 2022)

Estos son los troles de cadilac esos famosos?


----------



## Greeek MF (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Clásico comentario de motero de barra de bar. Lo he oído mil veces. Y da igual si el accidente es porque ibas a 210 en una zona de 30, atropellaste un erizo o pillaste una mancha de aceite de un camión que iba delante con un manguito roto. Como te osties y te mates, te quedes medio gilipollas o paralítico del cuello para abajo da igual de quién sea la culpa.
> 
> Tengo un colega motero que dice "solo hay dos tipos de moteros, los que se han ostiado y los que se van a ostiar"



Pues claro. Yo soy motero y me he caído muchas veces y roto varias cosas, todo en la vida tiene un precio y un riesgo.



Archibald dijo:


> Solo se pasaba miedo cuando se viajaba a Cagaluña para que tu PUTA madre hiciera mamadas a 5 duros.



Dudo que un viejo putero muerto de hambre sarnoso se pudiera acercar a menos de 50 metros de mi madre.


----------



## Periplo (26 Ene 2022)

Si hay algo que se hecha de menos es ver un zapato en el arcen o en la cuneta....siempre se dejaban en la escena del accidente...o es que nadie se acuerda del zapato?


----------



## Chapapote1 (26 Ene 2022)

De pequeño en los 90, había muchas zonas sin autovía. E íbamos en un coche de los 80 sin ninguna ayuda electrónica y encima diésel con poca potencia. En verano el coche cargado y mi padre sufriendo para adelantar camiones en nacionales con el coche hasta arriba.

Nosotros atrás sin cinturones e íbamos felices, aunque cualquier problema implicaba morir todos. Antes todo era más Paco. Pero había más libertad, o mejor dicho, menos regulación. Ahora con coches mucho mejores, pero te vigilan hasta por el aire. Que hace unos meses me pusieron una multa por ir a 30 en un una zona de 20km/h. Eso no pasaba antes.


----------



## Orgelmeister (26 Ene 2022)

Menudo panorama habéis pintado.

Se ve que yo vivía en otro país o mi padre era adivino esquivando los accidentes.

Sólo recuerdo una vez quedarnos tirados y mi padre lo arreglo con un alambre. Era una piececilla del carburador.


----------



## Greeek MF (26 Ene 2022)

Increíble que todos los foreros que cuentan sus anécdotas hablan de padre conductor, madre que preparaba empanados y tortillas que no conducía, y varios hermanos, las familias de antes debían ser la polla.


----------



## Neiklot (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 920982



A 140 el ocho y medio temblaba como el Saturno V en 3l lanzamiento. Y a 120 también.


----------



## The near is end (26 Ene 2022)

reset dijo:


> Tu tienes una misión en la vida jejeje. Eso me dicen a mi.
> 
> Desde luego si tuviste la rd 3.5 con 18-20, y sigues vivo y entero...... O eres muy prudente y cabal, o además de haber podido competir tienes todos los dioses a tu favor jejeje.
> 
> ...



Pues como te quedas si te digo que anduve mirando la RD 500, eso si que daba pánico. Que moto diosmio!!. Los problemas de andar por ahí con una moto con matricula extranjera (en España creo que no se homologó), me hizo desistir. Viviamos al limite, eran otros tiempos.



A lo mejor disfrutabamos mas y eramos mas libres que los chavales de ahora


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Increíble que todos los foreros que cuentan sus anécdotas hablan de padre conductor, madre que preparaba empanados y tortillas que no conducía, y varios hermanos, las familias de antes debían ser la polla.



Y carreteras con árboles a los dos lados todo el camino. Me acuerdo de ir de Gijón a Cáceres con mi abuelo en un coche muy chulo que tenía de 8 cilindros rugientes, las carreteras de antes se compartían con tractores y hasta con algún vehículo de tracción animal en tramos rurales. Los cilindros te servían para forzar más algún adelantamiento, los viajes eran lentos y parando aquí y allá y cruzando decenas de pueblos o parando a ver a un primo en Salamanca.


----------



## davitin (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Madre mía vaya vida horrible que teníais antiguamente.



Pues la tuya con bozal, vacuna y passcovid va a ser cojonuda, chaval.


----------



## Bien boa (26 Ene 2022)

Sin duda las carreteras eran peores y los coches también; disfrutaba conduciendo y admiraba los últimos modelos, sobre todo los extranjeros que estaban gravados en España con un impuesto de lujo para proteger la industria nacional.

Era raro ver un BMW en España hasta mediados de lo 80´y antes era casi un privilegio de los residentes en Canarias , Ceuta y Melilla. Cuando aprobé el carnet de conducir, año 1985 y 18 años, mi presupuesto solo me permitía seat 124, R8, renault 6, y yo pretendía algo mas original; un vecino mayor vendía un Austin Victoria de luxe; era muy bonito, bifaro y con guarnecidos lujosos y madera en el salpicadero. Solamente tenía un problema: era color diarrea de niño y pensé que jamás ligaría con ese coche.

Me compré finalmente un Fiat 125 , muy similar al Seat 1430 , y me dió muchas satisfacciones y ahora buenos recuerdos de tiempos de juventud en el Madrid de los 80-90 . Lo mejor de ahora es el aire acondicionado de serie ; viajar en verano era un suplicio.


----------



## perrosno (26 Ene 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Me pregunto a cuánta gente que no vivió aquellos viajes le explotaría la cabeza viendo esta película.



Joder, que sale Motor City, donde compre mi primera moto!!! Brvtallllll 

Y muchos sitios que reconozco de cuando viví en Madrit. Mis diesess!!!!


----------



## mxmanu (26 Ene 2022)

Ahora mola mas tragando risas ciclistas.

Eso si, lo del aire el mejor invento.


----------



## Ponix (26 Ene 2022)

Que triste que nunca se me hubiera ocurrido. Está claro que nuestra salud les importa un cagao, el problema es que si te estampas las aseguradoras palman dinero. Y como bien sabemos en este foro las aseguradoras y financieras son de los negocios que más beneficios generan.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Increíble que todos los foreros que cuentan sus anécdotas hablan de padre conductor, madre que preparaba empanados y tortillas que no conducía, y varios hermanos, las familias de antes debían ser la polla.



Pues sí. Había muy pocas madres de familia con carnet de conducir, es verdad.
La mía fue una "moderna", solo la recuerdo a ella y a una de mis tías con carnet, alguna como excepción entre las madres de mis compañeros del cole.
Es curioso porque aunque tenía el carnet siempre conducía mi padre en estos largos viajes de vacaciones.
Yo recuerdo el Simca 1000 de mi tío, el Dos Caballos amarillo de mi tía y el Simca 1200 de mi padre, al que luego se cambiaron otros dos tíos, cada uno en un color distinto.
Y lo que se "chuleaban" cuando íbamos toda la familia extensa a compartir unos días de vacaciones juntos.
Hasta los primos íbamos picados a ver quién adelantaba a quién, quién iba más tiempo en cabeza de los tres Simca 1200 y chorradas similares.
Nos lo pasábamos pipa, la verdad.
Y las madres, al menos la mía, todo el santo viaje repartiendo bocadillos, agua en un tuper, que si la servilleta de tela, juer, qué calvario, para hacer un viaje Madrid Santander nos cebaban como si fuésemos a la guerra. Era curioso.
Y si nos portábamos bien, un polo en el bar de carretera por el camino.
Recuerdo el humazo del tabaco de mi padre, Ducados, y mi madre, Bisontes sin filtro. Era lo peor.Bueno...y las músicas que nos chupábamos, que elegían los padres, por supuesto, y que a veces eran soporíferas del copón bendito.
Me sé todas del Demis Rousos, del Manolo Caracol, Boney M...Jesús...ah, y los Indios Tabajara, que debían ser como un narcótico para que nos durmiésemos una buena siesta los chorrocientos críos que íbamos agolpados en la parte trasera del coche.
A pesar de todo, recuerdo esos viajes con enorme cariño. Eran la antesala de la felicidad, un montonazo de familia juntos. Nosotros éramos 25 primos!!!


----------



## Greeek MF (26 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Y carreteras con árboles a los dos lados todo el camino. Me acuerdo de ir de Gijón a Cáceres con mi abuelo en un coche muy chulo que tenía de 8 cilindros rugientes, las carreteras de antes se compartían con tractores y hasta con algún vehículo de tracción animal en tramos rurales. Los cilindros te servían para forzar más algún adelantamiento, los viajes eran lentos y parando aquí y allá y cruzando decenas de pueblos o parando a ver a un primo en Salamanca.





regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Pues sí. Había muy pocas madres de familia con carnet de conducir, es verdad.
> La mía fue una "moderna", solo la recuerdo a ella y a una de mis tías con carnet, alguna como excepción entre las madres de mis compañeros del cole.
> Es curioso porque aunque tenía el carnet siempre conducía mi padre en estos largos viajes de vacaciones.
> Yo recuerdo el Simca 1000 de mi tío, el Dos Caballos amarillo de mi tía y el Simca 1200 de mi padre, al que luego se cambiaron otros dos tíos, cada uno en un color distinto.
> ...



Que suerte se ve que la pobreza es mejor que la riqueza.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (26 Ene 2022)

Hoy seguimos teniendo carreteras de mierda...no es cosa del pasado. Salga de las autovias y verá lo que es pasar miedo.


----------



## reset (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Clásico comentario de motero de barra de bar. Lo he oído mil veces. Y da igual si el accidente es porque ibas a 210 en una zona de 30, atropellaste un erizo o pillaste una mancha de aceite de un camión que iba delante con un manguito roto. Como te osties y te mates, te quedes medio gilipollas o paralítico del cuello para abajo da igual de quién sea la culpa.
> 
> *Tengo un colega motero que dice "solo hay dos tipos de moteros, los que se han ostiado y los que se van a ostiar"*



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu colega, pero una cosa es ir rápido y otra haciendo el loco.

Yo volé dos veces y otra la rueda del coche me empujó la cabeza hacia fuera, que perfectamente pudo chafarmela.

Caso 1, una charo se salto el semaforo en rojo sin siquiera mirar y giro a 5m de mi cortandome el paso. Ni tocar freno pude, casi ni me entere. Ahí me hice daño, y no iba muy rápido.

Otra, por una recta con el carril contrario lleno, un capullo se me cruzo completamente a 20m en un cruce saltándose un stop y no dejándome escapatoria. Iba rapidillo, frene lo que pude clavando la horquilla delantera pero ello no impidió chocar y volar por encima del coche. Creo q caí de pie porque no me hice nada. La moto en dos trozos.

Y la de la rueda, otra charo adelantadome en zona de colegios me tiro con el retrovisor y caí junto al coche.

Bueno.... Y un loco en coche que choco contra mi estando yo parado en un semaforo, que por cierto una mujer gritó "! luego dicen de las motos!".
Ya me dirás tu que culpa puedes tener en esos casos.

Es el problema de las motos, que siendo tu la carrocería dependes de ti y de los demás. Y que de cualquier caída tonta te matas.


----------



## xicomalo (26 Ene 2022)

Joder yo recuerdo las mierdas carreteras que dejo franco en los 80, luego llego la UE y se modernizo todo un poco ...


----------



## reset (26 Ene 2022)

The near is end dijo:


> Pues como te quedas si te digo que anduve mirando la RD 500, eso si que daba pánico. Que moto diosmio!!. Los problemas de andar por ahí con una moto con matricula extranjera (en España creo que no se homologó), me hizo desistir. Viviamos al limite, eran otros tiempos.
> 
> 
> 
> A lo mejor disfrutabamos mas y eramos mas libres que los chavales de ahora



Joder, y tanto.

Ya dije en otro hilo que mi deseo sería tener una vida de repuesto y la nsr500 de Valentino jejeje.

Yo la rd me la quite de la cabeza por lo de mi colega. Vino a buscarme, quedamos en un sitio, y cuando bajaba lo encontré tirado en el suelo de un accidente... No sabíamos si se había quedado en silla de ruedas. Vértebras rotas, un año largo con corsé...... Pufffff.
Un coche le cerró. 

No le cogí miedo pero si asco, y medio se la regale a un amigo. Tampoco tenía tiempo para usarla.

Ya de viejuno me compre un pepino por capricho que saco de higos a brevas en plan gayer, porque me encantan. 
Pero son muy peligrosas.


----------



## Con tres ponzoñas vengo (26 Ene 2022)

Cuando el Citroen tiburón de mi padre adelantaba un camión parecía que el coche iba a explotar.... Por supuesto los asientos de atrás sin cinturón...unos bueno s baches, etc


----------



## Greeek MF (26 Ene 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Hoy seguimos teniendo carreteras de mierda...no es cosa del pasado. Salga de las autovias y verá lo que es pasar miedo.



No entiendo por qué se construían carreteras de un solo carril si poniendo dos por dirección ya evitas el 99% de accidentes y solo era cuestión de espacio que en España sobra. Bueno y doble de asfalto pero tampoco debía ser impedimento.


----------



## jesus88 (26 Ene 2022)

los veranos cuando los moros cruzaban la peninsula con la baca del coche a tope, viajando muchas horas seguidas, habiendo pocos trozos de autovia, eran un peligro mortal . mas de una vez tuve que esquivarles para evitar un acidente.


----------



## Proto (26 Ene 2022)

Eran peligrosos los adelantamientos, mucho loco adelantando malamente y gente picándose entre ellos por ver quien corría más.


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> los veranos cuando los moros cruzaban la peninsula con la baca del coche a tope, viajando muchas horas seguidas, habiendo pocos trozos de autovia, eran un peligro mortal . mas de una vez tuve que esquivarles para evitar un acidente.


----------



## reset (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> No entiendo por qué se construían carreteras de un solo carril si poniendo dos por dirección ya evitas el 99% de accidentes y solo era cuestión de espacio que en España sobra. *Bueno y doble de asfalto pero tampoco debía ser impedimento.*



El asfalto (aglomerado asfáltico) es caro de cojones. Le llamaban "el oro negro". 

Hace muchos años q no estoy en el sector, pero creo recordar que el km de autovía en terreno llano venía a costar 1500 millones de pesetas, y en abrupto 2500.

Una de las obras que hice, de 4-5km, costó 40 millones de euros, ppios del 2000. 

Te hablo de memoria. 

Todo se reduce a pasta, y hace años se redujo la inversión un 95%. Por eso cambie de sector.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Ene 2022)

Recomiendo a los que no lo han vivido que hagan un pequeño desplazamiento en un clásico popular de los 70, usease, con los coches que se veían por la calle, un R6/R12, un 124, un Simca1000 y entenderán lo que hablamos. Ir a velocidad legal sin estorbar es ya sensación de "odiosmiovamosamorir", ya no te digo si llueve.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> Que suerte se ve que la pobreza es mejor que la riqueza.



A qué pobreza se refiere?
A la material?
Yo no recuerdo en esos años tener sensación de pobreza.
Éramos una familia que a mí me parecía bastante normal, corriente.
Seguramente había gente pasándolo peor y otros bastante mejor, pero lo que sí tengo clarísimo es que disfrutábamos en términos no traducibles a pasta.
Lo que daría un crío ahora por tener un solo primo!
Ya en la edad de mis hijos en sus clases la mayoría eran hijos únicos.
O si tenían un hermano le sacaban suficientes años como para no coincidir en intereses y actividades.
Muchas cosas que hemos perdido son incomprables. De verdad.


----------



## EGO (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (26 Ene 2022)

A diferencia de ahora, en aquellos tiempos gozábamos de una segunda oportunidad en el asfalto.


----------



## Agilipollado (26 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo de pequeño, principios de los 80, que era habitual encontrarse coches tirados por las cunetas o barrancos. Habia de dos tipos, los coches modernos, ahostadiados, volcados etc... y luego coches y furgonetas que hoy dia serian clasicos ( 600, 850, R4 furgonetas, Savas, Ebros... ) tirados por margenes, caminos, enmedio de bosques... 

Para mi eran todo un tesoro, una vez abandonaron un 600 tirado por un margen cerca de casa y fue mi coche hasta pasados unos años que se lo llevaron...

Y ostias en directo presencie una cuantas... pero en es epoca me gustaban los coches que se pegaban ostias y mas si eran coches "clasicos". Una vez me emocioné al ver como un 600 que queria girar para entrar en una calle, el coche de detrás no lo vio y se pego una ostia impresionante, que el 600 salio rebotado y se quedo empotrado contra una pared. Se lo conté a mi padre todo emocionado cuando volvió a casa y me dijo que si sabia que en ese 600 habia un vecino mayor del pueblo que evidentemente habia fallecido y a ver si me hacia tanta gracia. Y la verdad es que tampoco me impacto tanto... pero ahora recordandolo, una familia sufrio un drama en ese momento.


----------



## The near is end (26 Ene 2022)

Con tres ponzoñas vengo dijo:


> Cuando el Citroen tiburón de mi padre adelantaba un camión parecía que el coche iba a explotar.... Por supuesto los asientos de atrás sin cinturón...unos bueno s baches, etc



Como el Gs rojo de mi padre de los 80. Tenias que empujarlo con la mente en los adelantamientos. Pelin angustioso viendo acercarse al Barreiros de frente. Le dio boleto en cuanto pudo comprarse otro con mas cvs. Para decir toda la verdad era comodo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Ene 2022)

De pequeña nos quedamos varias veces tirados con el renault de tercera mano. 
Cuando no era la rueda pinchada(que cambiaba mi padre) eran las bujías, una bombilla, esto o lo otro.


----------



## malibux (26 Ene 2022)

Lo que era cómodo de narices (y peligroso a su vez) era dormir tirado en los asientos traseros...viajes de 3h se me pasaban volando.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Ene 2022)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Pues sí. Había muy pocas madres de familia con carnet de conducir, es verdad.
> La mía fue una "moderna", solo la recuerdo a ella y a una de mis tías con carnet, alguna como excepción entre las madres de mis compañeros del cole.
> Es curioso porque aunque tenía el carnet siempre conducía mi padre en estos largos viajes de vacaciones.
> Yo recuerdo el Simca 1000 de mi tío, el Dos Caballos amarillo de mi tía y el Simca 1200 de mi padre, al que luego se cambiaron otros dos tíos, cada uno en un color distinto.
> ...



Esa tortura de fumar en los coches se veía como algo normal que había que aguantar. 

Recuerdo el viaje de fin de BUP a París, se pegaron todo el puto viaje en el autocar fumando sin parar en la parte de atrás y algunos nos mareábamos pero seguíamos ahí con tal de socializar. 

También recuerdo maestros fumando en clase, dando ejemplo a los niños y el primero de la fila tragándose el asqueroso humazo.


----------



## Paisaje (26 Ene 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tremendos los especialistas que chocaban con esos hierros. Esta serie enseñaba muy bien lo que se debía hacer en muchas situaciones. No me perdía ningún capítulo



Alain Petit era el especialista número uno de esa serie y de tantísimas películas. Merece la pena leer un poco de su biografía o ver algun vídeo, que los hay y muchos... menudas hostias!!!


----------



## Yoguiyo (26 Ene 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Lo que era cómodo de narices (y peligroso a su vez) era dormir tirado en los asientos traseros...viajes de 3h se me pasaban volando.



Seis horas de viaje, cruzando Tordesillas, con toallas pilladas en las ventanillas y haciendo lineas imaginarias que tus hermanos no podían cruzar bajo ningún concepto. Al final el suertudo se tiraba al suelo y los otros a luchar por el asiento de atrás. 
Haciendo el mismo recorrido muchos años después, con un coche nuevo y por autovía, la de veces que decía mi padre “ay, si hubiéramos tenido este coche y esta carretera cuando erais pequeños…”.

Y acabo de repasar mentalmente a todos los fallecidos en carretera de mi entorno, cuántas familias destrozadas


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (26 Ene 2022)

Ok


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


>



Hay una con López Vázquez de Rodríguez yendo y viniendo a la playa. Yo creo que es también de Lazaga pero más de los 60..


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ene 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Esa tortura de fumar en los coches se veía como algo normal que había que aguantar.
> 
> Recuerdo el viaje de fin de BUP a París, se pegaron todo el puto viaje en el autocar fumando sin parar en la parte de atrás y algunos nos mareábamos pero seguíamos ahí con tal de socializar.
> 
> También recuerdo maestros fumando en clase, dando ejemplo a los niños y el primero de la fila tragándose el asqueroso humazo.



Los profesores fumaban en clase, tanto escuelas, institutos o Universidad…es algo que se asumía como normal.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (26 Ene 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Me pregunto a cuánta gente que no vivió aquellos viajes le explotaría la cabeza viendo esta película.



No me suena y mira que me visto películas de este tío


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (26 Ene 2022)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> En la época de mis abuelos era peor. Hacían Barcelona-Valencia con una 125 con sidecar varias maletas y un parasol.



Servidor con 4 años Barcelona-Torrevieja en una Sanglas con sidecar con mis padres.

En el 80 yo mismo con dos colegas en un Seiscientos con baca, Barcelona-Chamonix, cargados con todo porque en el extranjero era muy caro

Sobrevivimos. El mundo era así. Ya no te cuento el material con el que escalábamos


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (26 Ene 2022)

Que hilo más wapo


----------



## reset (26 Ene 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Recomiendo a los que no lo han vivido que hagan un pequeño desplazamiento en un clásico popular de los 70, usease, con los coches que se veían por la calle, un R6/R12, un 124, un Simca1000 y entenderán lo que hablamos. Ir a velocidad legal sin estorbar es ya sensación de "odiosmiovamosamorir", ya no te digo si llueve.



Me acuerdo como cuando me iba con mi abuelo de viaje en su r12 salíamos la tarde de antes, para pasar allí noche y estar al amanecer. No pasaba en todo el viaje de 80, hablo de hace unos 35 años. 

A día de hoy hago exactamente el mismo trayecto al mismo sitio en 1 hora y 15 min. Y comiendo en casa. 

Aquel r12 me lo dejaba con el carné recién sacado, puffff, menudo trasto y menudo peligro de coche.... Pero se fue a desguace funcionando perfecto. 

Las carreteras han mejorado muchísimo al igual que los vehículos y su seguridad, pero tenemos los mismos límites de velocidad que casi nadie respeta porque no se ajustan a lo que deberia ser lógico. 

Hay vías diseñadas con velocidad de proyecto de 200km/h.


----------



## silent lurker (26 Ene 2022)

Viajar detras, en un Land Rover, a 80 Km/h de velocidad máxima, la autentica salud en los 70s.


----------



## wopa (26 Ene 2022)

Bajábamos Barazar en un Seat Fura tumbando aguja. Pero además de verdad, la aguja al tope que ya no daba más.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Ene 2022)

Mucho miedo, si yo te contara...
En 1983 casi me estrello con mi 131supermirafiori huyendo de la policía, gracias a mí pericia al volante logré esquivar un camión Barreiros que me venía de frente.


----------



## silent lurker (26 Ene 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Bajábamos Barazar en un Seat Fura tumbando aguja. Pero además de verdad, la aguja al tope que ya no daba más.



Yo tuve uno en ese color, cómo zumbaba el jodido.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Ene 2022)

si, era la polla
nada mas te subias al coche ya empezaba a sonar la cancion aquella de ITS A LOOOONG ROOOAAAAAAD
la de la primera peli de rambo


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (26 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> no joder! un muerto en la carretera dura cero coma. Lo que sí era un clásico era ver cristalitos en incorporaciones.



Anda que no he visto tios tapados con la manta. Antes no los cubrían con el papel de plata dorado no.
Y no habia moviles para llamar a la ambulancia.
Quien se acuerda de los puestos de la cruz roja en los cruces de carretera con la ambulancia seat 1500 preparada?
Y en la autopista un poste de radio sos cada 2 kms


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

Que tiempos aquellos con el mehari llevando suecas, ellas mismas me arrancaban el coche a manivela, estaban bien alimentadas y tenian brazos como piernas.


----------



## Greeek MF (26 Ene 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Bajábamos Barazar en un Seat Fura tumbando aguja.









¿Ese Fura era un híbrido rumano del 127 y el Talbot Horizon o qué era eso?


----------



## frangelico (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Ese Fura era un híbrido rumano del 127 y el Talbot Horizon o qué era eso?



Una evolución Seat del 127


----------



## Trovador (26 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Ese Fura era un híbrido rumano del 127 y el Talbot Horizon o qué era eso?



Es la tercera generación del 127:







Fura es el nombre que adoptó en España cuando Seat y Fiat se separaron.

El 127 y el Panda, con unos pocos retoques estéticos, pasaron a llamarse Fura y Marbella.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Ene 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Anda que no he visto tios tapados con la manta. Antes no los cubrían con el papel de plata dorado no.
> Y no habia moviles para llamar a la ambulancia.
> Quien se acuerda de los puestos de la cruz roja en los cruces de carretera con la ambulancia seat 1500 preparada?
> Y en la autopista un poste de radio sos cada 2 kms
> Ver archivo adjunto 921223



Joder yo estuve en uno un breve tiempo de voluntario, cuando la Cruz Roja era la Cruz Roja.
Y de chaval tuve un accidente y viajé en una de esas 1500 como pasajero, por cierto. Qué tiempos.


----------



## Kursk (27 Ene 2022)

En los USA también había escabechinas por aquella época.

Este es un documental clásico sobre los peligros de la carretera. Mechanized death.

De lo más gore que puedes ver en YouTube. No apto para todos los públicos.


----------



## Barspin (27 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Me has hecho recordar cuando yo tenía 18 y salimos unos 10 tíos a las tantas en tres coches con una taja de tal calibre que acabamos teniendo un accidente chocando los tres coches entre sí.
> Cuando el primer coche que paró para ayudar, vio que la gente que estaba por el suelo no eran heridos si no gente que se estaba descojonando unos y vomitando los otros, arrancó a toda hostia y nos dejó tirados en una carretera secundaria casi de amanecida..




Y suerte tuvisteis porque os podía haber hecho una limpieza de carteras brutal.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Ene 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> A 140 el ocho y medio temblaba como el Saturno V en 3l lanzamiento. Y a 120 también.



El 850, primer coche que tuvo mi padre, para llegar a 140 había que tirarlo por un precipicio.

Asientos de escay rojo y vomitonas hasta echar bilis en los viajes, es lo que me acuerdo.


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Ene 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Mucho miedo, si yo te contara...
> En 1983 casi me estrello con mi 131supermirafiori huyendo de la policía, gracias a mí pericia al volante logré esquivar un camión Barreiros que me venía de frente.
> Ver archivo adjunto 921211



Joder eras amigo del vaquilla?


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Ene 2022)

Tadeus dijo:


> Me pregunto a cuánta gente que no vivió aquellos viajes le explotaría la cabeza viendo esta película.



Peliculon


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Ene 2022)

Alguien de por aquí ha subido en un Iseta o un biscuter?


----------



## Zbigniew (29 Ene 2022)

EGO dijo:


>



Grande Juanjo Menéndez, mejor peli que cualquiera de Spilber


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Ene 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Recuerdo de pequeño, principios de los 80, que era habitual encontrarse coches tirados por las cunetas o barrancos. Habia de dos tipos, los coches modernos, ahostadiados, volcados etc... y luego coches y furgonetas que hoy dia serian clasicos ( 600, 850, R4 furgonetas, Savas, Ebros... ) tirados por margenes, caminos, enmedio de bosques...



Es cierto, donde vivo había un 600 en medio del bosque, jamás me pude explicar como llegó ahí, supongo que sería robado o algo así, estuvo ahí entre árboles como 20 años.

Y luego al lado de unos campos, también tocando el bosque, un citroen que lo usaban los payeses para guardar aperos estuvo ahí décadas.


----------



## Pablem0s (29 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> El día que veas a un inglés hablando bien de España me avisas.



Con referentes culturales como el de tu avatar es lógico que no lo hagan.


----------



## LordEntrophy (29 Ene 2022)

¡Qué hilo más nostálgico y entrañable! 

Quién nos lo iba a decir 30-40 años después de ir sufriendo vomitonas y el sabor a rayos de la biodramina que nos daban (y que tampoco evitaba demasiado los mareos, la verdad), hartos de los camiones, las toallas en las ventanas de atrás y las de delante abiertas para que pasara el aire (aún recuerdo con horror dos viajes Santander-BCN a mitad de los 80, de caimo a ver a unos parientes de Mallorca, la zona de los Monegros, ¡qué calor!), y discutiendo con los hermanos y el paso de la línea imaginaria de la zona de asiento que inevitablemente se sacaba a colación tras la mitad del viaje , jajaja, ¡qué recuerdos!

La verdad es que la carreteras y los coches han mejorado una barbaridad. Recuerdo cómo, año a año, lentas pero sin pausa, iban mejorando y los viajes de un día de Santander a Madrid o a Galicia, iban acortando. Poco a poco eliminando travesías urbanas. Para ir a Galicia había que atravesar Torrelavega, Oviedo, Avilés y todos los pueblos de la ruta, incluso en San Vicente de la Barquera el puente original era estrecho y tenía un semáforo de paso alternativo, lo mismo que la travesía por el centro de Ribadeo, ¡madre mía qué tiempos! (alguna vez se lo cuento a mi hijo mayor, de 9 años, y no da crédito cuando escucha eso del semáforo en lo que es hoy una calle peatonal). Al final, el viaje a Galicia, que originalmente era aún peor que el de Madrid, ha pasado a poco más de 2 horas y media, ya para ir incluso un fin de semana o un día si hay una comida familiar o algo así en el pueblo.

Y el viaje a Madrid, aunque por ruta directa sigue habiendo tramos de carretera, ya es en su mayoría autovía (aunque la A-1 sea de primera generación). Pero solo con que ya no haga falta ir por El Escudo al tener la A-67 es una maravilla, ¡Menuda aventura era subir -o bajar- esos puertos! (En verano del 2021, en verano en un viaje a Santander sin niños yo solo, haciendo buen tiempo, decidí ir por la vieja N-623 en lugar de la N-627+A-67, por "volver a ver la bonita carretera de las hoces del Ebro, el páramo de Masa, y el Escudo", y... bueno, disfruté mucho al solete circulando tranquilamente en la carretera solitaria... hasta que al llegar a El Escudo entró la niebla y las pasé putas como antaño mi padre, ¡jajaja! Me cagué en todo, pero la verdad es que disfruté la experiencia (claro que no era lo mismo sin tráfico y un coche actual, que hace 30 años para mi padre con camiones y demás y un coche peor y con los niños incordiando).

O el Santander-Bilbao, que antes de la A-8 se tardaban varias horas, lo menos 3 y hasta 5 cuando estaban las obras estorbando la circulación (sin ser fechas de puente ni nada raro). Mi mujer y su familia siempre cuentan cómo en ese trayecto de poco más de 100 km -antes más por las curvas- acababan vomitando los 4 niños que eran, unos detrás de otros, ¡la desesperación de mi suegro!

Eran viajes largos que ocupaban todo un día y había que hacer varias paradas para que los niños no explotásemos. No solo la comida, sino que muchas veces algo de turismo (así que aún me conozco todos los sitios interesantes -y gastronómicos- en esas rutas de infancia, ahora mis hijos solo las localidades más importantes, y no mucho). Pero bueno, al menos yo les aguanto menos horas a bordo de lo que mi padre a mi hermana y a mí.

Y los coches, pues lo mismo. Ya no es solo el confort o que no les falte potencia para adelantar camiones (que ya pocas carreteras generales quedan en las rutas principales), es que cuando se aceleraba y se subía de ciertas velocidades se ponían a vibrar que parecía que iban a explotar, y ahora si no miras el velocímetro no te enteras de que estás por encima de los límites, en estabilidad se ha avanzado un montón. Eso sí, se aprendía mecánica, mi padre le tenía que hacer cada cosa al Alfa Romeo 33 que tuvo que lo fliparíais.

En fin, antes el viaje era el viaje en sí, y ahora es solo el llegar al destino, son los tiempos que avanzan.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Ene 2022)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> yo ahora que lo pienso, cuando de pequeño iba en un peugeot 205 de mierda que chocas a 40 y adiós.
> 
> que coches de mierda se hacían en los 80.
> PEUGEOT 205 crash test - YouTube



Ahora mucha gente va a 180 o 200 como si nada, sin darse cuenta de que sus trocitos saldrían volando hasta checoslovaquia si se pegan una hostia contundente (nota: en un choque frontal, habría que sumar la velocidad tuya con la del que viene de frente)

Crash test a 200 por hora contra un muro, coche un Focus de hace 10 años (minuto 3):


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (29 Ene 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> El 850, primer coche que tuvo mi padre, para llegar a 140 había que tirarlo por un precipicio.
> 
> Asientos de escay rojo y vomitonas hasta echar bilis en los viajes, es lo que me acuerdo.



Con él aprendimos a conducir en mi casa, al pobrecico le hice comer una columna del garaje.Mi padre lo usaba para dejarlo en el vado de su negocio(siempre nos lo ocupaban) y después de más viejo para ir a recados con mi madre. Al final tal era su estado(las puertas chirriaban) que un día los paró la Policía Local.


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Ahora mucha gente va a 180 o 200 como si nada, sin darse cuenta de que sus trocitos saldrían volando hasta checoslovaquia si se pegan una hostia contundente (nota: en un choque frontal, habría que sumar la velocidad tuya con la del que viene de frente)
> 
> Crash test a 200 por hora contra un muro, coche un Focus de hace 10 años (minuto 3):



ese focus es del 2000

y normalmente chocar contra un muro fijo se suele dar poco, aunque choques con otro coche, si está un poco desviado del eje vertical uno se los dos coches se va para un lado.
mira ortega cano con su mercedes salió vivo, el del utilitario no lo contó.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Ene 2022)

acabará echando de casa también al atontao de pipiolo desagradecido capaz de hacer eso con sus viejos

y lo tendrá merecido... por favorecer a una lumia frente a sus progenitores

esperemos que la justicia se imponga y esos señores, de la generación que levantó España entre los 60-70, puedan recuperar pronto su casa


----------



## Pato Sentado (29 Ene 2022)

Los testes EuroNCAP se hacen a 50, a 200 cualquier cosa que no sea de competición queda compactado como ese.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Ene 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Alguien de por aquí ha subido en un Iseta o un biscuter?



Un Isetta.... pa que yo te la meta!!!!


----------



## frangelico (30 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Un Isetta.... pa que yo te la meta!!!!



Hay ahora un neoIsetta suizo y eléctrico 








Así se fabrica el Microlino: los primeros coches eléctricos se entregarán en abril de 2022


Micro Mobility Systems, la empresa responsable del Microlino ha publicado un vídeo en el que se pude seguir su proceso de ensamblaje en la fábrica que la compañía tiene en Turín.




www.hibridosyelectricos.com


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (30 Ene 2022)

Greeek MF dijo:


> ¿Solíais ver accidentes o muertos en las carreteras?
> 
> Es que estoy viendo una pelicula que flipo de 1960 Holiday in Spain y va un ingles viajando por la España interior y madre mía *eso era peor que África.*



Es que Ejpaña lo era realmente. Pa los boludos que nacieron entre algodones al calor del Ladrillo, la Ejpaña _Potensha Mundial_, es el equivalente a la Bolulandia que conocieron los de la Pampa, en tiempos de su Convertibilidad.


----------



## frangelico (30 Ene 2022)

Lo que tenía que ser duro entonces es ser camionero con aquellos Pegaso, Avia y Ebro con menos motor que un Audi Diésel de ahora, sin esa cabina acondicionada para descansar, sin aire acondicionado, con aquella mierda de carreteras en las que se sobrecalentaban los frenos bajando un puerto. Accidentes de camión he visto muchos.


----------

